# Chicago Gameday - The Aftermath



## MattyHelms (Jan 5, 2004)

The Details - A day of FREE gaming, courtesy of your friends at Games Plus! All we ask is that you sign up to run or play in a game by replying to this thread. It's that easy to particiapte! Reply or PM with any questions, otherwise, see you all there!  Note that more tables than what are listed will be available if you'd like to run a game you don't see listed here!

Location-

Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

Schedule-

Breakfast (Slot Null) - To be held from 8:00AM to 9:00AM at Little America (located across the tracks and a couple blocks northwest of the store)-

1. Mark
2. MattyHelms
3. Barendd Nobeard
4. William Ronald
5. Sharraunna
6. Painfully
7. Nazriel
8. ejja_1
9. Trevalon Moonleirion
10. KnowTheToe
11. s100bus 
12. Lemas
13. 
14.
15.


(Arrive at the store around 9AM to settle in at your game tables)


Slot One - 9:30AM to 2:30PM 


Game 1 - *Weird Wars - Springing a Trapp in Salzburg*
Summary - _War has started, and the Allies need every advantage possible. An Austrian naval Captain from World War I holds vital information about the Reich's current naval operations, and rumor has it he's sympathetic to the anti-Hitler forces. His information is important--so you'd better get him out of Salzburg alive.
(Characters provided)_
GM - _Barendd Nobeard_
Seats - 2 Open
1. MattyHelms
2. rowport
3. Quickbeam
4. buzz
5.
6.


Game 2 - *D&D Miniatures Battle*
Summary - _4-6 players. 100 point warbands. Rules can be taught (hey, it's D&D combat mostly). Figures from both Harbinger and Dragoneye sets, figures can be provided.
The warbands I have set up are:
Dwarf warband (LG)
Halfling warband
Human adventurers (LG)
Elf warband (CG)
Druid and friends (CG)
Necromancer and minions (LE)
Goblinoid warband
Orc warband (CE)
Dungeon denizens (CE)
Drow warband (CE)

All are 98 or 99 points. Please let me know your preferences, or submit your own for approval.
The scenario: The Crown of Rule has been reported to be found in a large cavern, guarded by several creatures. Unfortunately, others know of the crowns whereabouts, too. You must retrieve the crown if at all possible, or at least prevent anyone else from doing so.
_
DM - _thalmin_
Seats - 3 open
1. ejja_1 - Elf warband (CG)
2. KnowTheToe - Dwarf warband (LG)
3. TracerBullet42 - Halfling Warband
4. Henwy
5. Nazriel - Drow warband (CE) 
6. William Ronald - Human adventurers (LG)
7. Trevalon Moonleirion
8. FCWesel - Necromancer and minions (LE)
9.
10.


Game 3 - *Tales of Wyn D'mere - Lucky Day*
Summary - _(Non d20 fantasy RPG, rules taught, characters provided) 
Since the beginning of the Traykin war the great port city of Vellici has been plagued by piracy. As of yet, not a single pirate ship has been caught and the Merchant's Guild considers any attempts to stop the piracy cursed. Now that the war has been won, good King Estoni charges you, his war heroes, to seek out these pirates and bring them to justice._
GM - _Reid San Filippo (Reidzilla)_
Seats - 5 open
1. Painfully
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.


Game 4 - *BESM d20/ D&D 3e - The Assassins Gambit*
Summary - _This is 7th level 3.5 adventure Called "The Assassins Gambit". It is set in Arcadia city of Magic and skulduggery in the world of Neo-Orion. The players may use the PHB, BESM d20 anime manual to generate their PC's. I will allow up to 6 players to play and will start at 0930 hours.
Players may e-mail me their characters for final approval and if there are clerics, I can e-mail Neo-Orions pantheon. Players may also e-mail me with any questions they might have._
GM - _SGTScott_
Seats - 6 open
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5. 
6.

Meal Break from 2:30PM - 3:30PM (be back on time!)


Prize Drawings! - 3:30PM - 4PM
Including prizes from Creative Mountain Games and a signed copy of the *Dragonlance Campaign Setting* book donated by KnowTheToe! 



Slot Two - 4PM to 9PM (or later...)

Game 1 - *D&D - The Lost Caverns*
Summary - _The three daughters of the Count of Madosture have been abducted by persons unknown. Clues point to the Lost Caverns under the Hills of Dissent. Your party must seek out the culprits and bring the children back alive! (10th level characters provided)_
GM - _Mark Clover (Creative Mountain Games)_
Seats - 3 open
1. thalmin - barbarian
2. Joe Gamer - ranger
3. Jubei 
4. 
5. 
6.


Game 2 - *Call of Cthulhu BRP - The Sound of One Hand Punching*
Summary - _Remember that old show *Kung Fu*?  Set it on a frontier world in space and then throw in Creative Moutain Games-style Giant Bears and *Call of Cthulhu*-style horrors and you've got, I hope, a rip-roarin' good time.  I'll be using a custom version of the original *Call of Cthulhu* rules.  Characters will be provided and simple rules explained._
GM - _MattyHelms_
Seats - Closed
1. rowport
2. buzz
3. Quickbeam
4. Reidzilla
5. Nazriel
6. Halma


Game 3 - *D&D - The Shattered Circle*
Summary - _"Evil is seeping from the earth!"
-Old Two Fingers
From time out of mind, the standing stones known as the Circle of Cahervaniel have stood lonely vigil on a grassy hilltop. Sheepherders once moved their flocks over the hill and through the circle, sometimes resting in the cool shadows cast by the ancient stones.

Everything changed when a stone finger fell, revealing a fissure in the earth. Now, dark shadows caress the circle after the sun sets. Creatures out of nightmare dance upon the hillside at night. Many swear that a unicorn of deepest ebony now hunts all upon two legs who draw near, while stunted creatures scurry in the shadows, abducting sheep from their sheds and drawing them down below ground for food.

After the disappearance of a sheperd, fear grows stronger in neighboring villages. Who will brave the black hollow of the ancient Circle of Cahervaniel? Heroes of stern mettle must descend into the cavity and explore the ancient spaces existing there.

At this point, I'm leaning towards letting people bring their own PCs, standard 3.5 rules only. But more on that later.
_
GM - _Trevalon Moonleirion_
Seats - 1 open
1. ejja_1
2. Barendd Nobeard
3. KnowTheToe
4. William Ronald
5. TracerBullet42
6. 


Game 4 - *D&D 3e: Rokugan Setting - A Tainted Collection*
Summary - _Month of the Dog, when harvests are prepared to bring to the market, when armies retreat for respect of winter’s touch, when rain and monsoons swarm over villages like nezumi over a tossed coin… when taxes for the Emperor are collected. Or that is how things are supposed to go. Imperial tax collector Torturi Payami has failed to arrive at a trading center near the Kaui Pass, the Crab fortification Mura nisa Shinden Hitomi (Village of Morning Light). Rumors of bandits persist, accusations abundant, and suspects numerous. Will Tortui Payami be found and the perpetrators brought to justice? Or will the Emperor’s gold be lost and honor remain unsatisfied?

A Tainted Collection is a D&D 3.5 adventure set within the Rokugan setting. 7th level characters will be provided. Anyone with any questions or interests in Rokugan can email me by clicking Here._
GM - _Relic_
Seats - 1 open
1. Painfully
2. spacepirat3
3. Jacob
4. Eliot
5. Greg
6.


Game 4 - *D&D 3e: Living Kingdoms of Kalamar- With Thine Eyes (LKOK #5)*
Summary - _Rumors of a massing Tokite army and missing Pekalese military scouts brings the characters to the attention of a powerful duke. He seeks their assistance in verifying these rumors and discovering what has happened to the missing soldiers.

I need 4-6 players to make it a sanctioned RPGA table. If interested players are not yet RPGA members, I have ordered free membership applications and should have them in time for the event. Prior knowledge of the Kingdoms of Kalamar is not necessary.

For more information on the Living Kingdoms of Kalamar campaign check out www.kenzerco.com or the Living Kingdoms of Kalamar yahoo group.
_
DM - _Brian Jelke_
Seats - 1 open
1. Nikmal 
2. Ethelrede
3. ansx
4. LilDragon94 
5. uncleflapjackass 
6.

Attending, but Undecided
s100bus 
Lemas


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm going to leave the official information in the first post and handle all questions and comments and planning in the rest of the thread.

Scheduling will work the same as before - propose a game, which slot you want it to run in, an adventure name and summary, and how many players. The game will be added to the schedule and players will sign up in the thread.

*NEW*
Just to make sure all is cool with rule number two, I am going to wait for GM approval before putting someone officially in the game.
*NEW*

A few house rules for those new to the Gameday ranks:
1. You must be a registered ENWorld member to sign up - no signing up "by proxy."
2. IMPORTANT - no game switching! Once you sign up for a game, you're in that game - it's not fair to the GM or the other players to back out like that.  Keep in mind, though, that a GM can turn away players.
3.  The prize drawing will be limited to those who pre-register. We want to reward people for committing early to running or playing a game and think this is the best way to do it.

Let me know if you have any questions, otherwise - GAME ON!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Mark (Jan 5, 2004)

Breakfast

1. Mark

------------------

Slot One - 9:30AM to 2:30PM 

Game 1 - *Dragon Battle Royale!*
Summary - _Take the part of a dragon battling for supremacy against your kindred in this no holds barred competition of the most fiercesome race to ever live! (Dragon Stats provided)_
GM - _Mark Clover (Creative Mountain Games)_
Seats - 6 open
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.
Open to more if need be...

----------------------

Prize Drawings! - 3:30PM - 4PM

I will be donating a good cache of prizes, both electronic and physical...

----------------------------

Slot Two - 4PM to 9PM (or later...)

Game 1 - *The Lost Caverns*
Summary - _The three daughters of the Count of Madosture have been abducted by persons unknown.  Clues point to the Lost Caverns under the Hills of Dissent.  Your party must seek out the culprits and bring the children back alive! (10th level characters provided)_
GM - _Mark Clover (Creative Mountain Games)_
Seats - 6 open
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 5, 2004)

Mark - I think I love you.

Thanks for signing up and donating prizes!!!!

-Matt


----------



## Mark (Jan 5, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Mark - I think I love you.




You had me at " - "... 



			
				MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Thanks for signing up and donating prizes!!!!




Pleasure, my friend!


----------



## thalmin (Jan 5, 2004)

Matt, please sign me up for the Game Day, but list me as undecided for events so far.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 5, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Matt, please sign me up for the Game Day, but list me as undecided for events so far.




Done - thanks for signing up and letting us play at your place again.

I've also marked myself as undecided.  While both of Mark's games sound incredible, I would like to give some other people a chance to experience games run by him.

-Matt


----------



## BOZ (Jan 5, 2004)

i might just sign up for something this time.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 5, 2004)

1.  Hey, there was gonna be a February Gameday in Milwaukee; guess that's March now.  

2.  Sign me up for breakfast (which I haven't made since June 2002, I think).

3.  Matt, will your Synnibarr game be in the afternoon or the morning?  And will it be regular Synnibarr or the new version?  "New version?" I hear you ask.  Why, yes, Raven emailed me and noted that he is working on a new version.  I hope it's D20 compatible!


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 5, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i might just sign up for something this time.




Just lemme know if something strikes your fancy


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 5, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> 1.  Hey, there was gonna be a February Gameday in Milwaukee; guess that's March now.
> 
> 2.  Sign me up for breakfast (which I haven't made since June 2002, I think).
> 
> 3.  Matt, will your Synnibarr game be in the afternoon or the morning?  And will it be regular Synnibarr or the new version?  "New version?" I hear you ask.  Why, yes, Raven emailed me and noted that he is working on a new version.  I hope it's D20 compatible!




1. _Really?!?!_  Man, thalmin and I didn't even think of that when we were discussing times for this...  February was kind of the tradition for the first Gameday of the year.  The 14th is Valentine's Day and the 21st is my son's birthday, so that left the 28th or the 7th.  The 7th left only a month and most of March is bad for Games Plus, so we picked 2/28.  I am truly sorry if we're stepping on another Gameday.

2.  You're in.  Glad you can make it again.

3.  I am not sure if I'll be running *Synnibarr* this time around.  sharaunna, nazriel, Joe Cohen, and I were talking about it at today's game - If I do run *Synnibarr*, it'll be with pre-gens and a different "adventure".  Thalmin did level some sort of threat at me if I run it again, though.

3.5.  Raven said what?  Are you pulling my leg?  I haven't e-mailed him in around a year.  I can't picture *Synnibarr* being d20, though - it would lose a lot in the translation!

-Matt


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 5, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> 1. _Really?!?!_  Man, thalmin and I didn't even think of that when we were discussing times for this...  February was kind of the tradition for the first Gameday of the year.  The 14th is Valentine's Day and the 21st is my son's birthday, so that left the 28th or the 7th.  The 7th left only a month and most of March is bad for Games Plus, so we picked 2/28.  I am truly sorry if we're stepping on another Gameday.
> 
> 2.  You're in.  Glad you can make it again.
> 
> ...



1. The Milwaukee thing was very tentative.  But the first Chicago Gameday was Jan 5 2002.  There was one the following January, but I don't remember the exact date.

2.  Glad to be there!

3.  No biggie; I knew you might not run it.  I had an idea for an adventure based on something in the "Ultimate Adventurer's Guide" - I think someone should run an adventure where everyone goes through "The Maiming" - and then we could LARP the "Oath of Hope" for those who pass.

3.5  Yes, he really did.  No, I'm not pulling your leg.  I doubt it's D20.  You're right--it would definitely lose too much in translation!  There are links to his new web page on my Synnibarr page.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 5, 2004)

Count me in for breakfast, and I will figure out the events.


----------



## Sharraunna (Jan 5, 2004)

Sign me up for breakfast.  I'll sit in the undecided group for a bit till I see what's to be offered. 

~~Sharraunna


----------



## Painfully (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi, Matty.  

Sign me up for breakfast.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 6, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Count me in for breakfast, and I will figure out the events.




Glad you can make it again, William.  What's to figure out?  DRAGON BATTLE ROYALE!!!!

Later,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 6, 2004)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Sign me up for breakfast.  I'll sit in the undecided group for a bit till I see what's to be offered.
> 
> ~~Sharraunna




Okay, but you actually have to sleep before the Gameday this time around.  Even if the dreams about saving me from arrows haunt you, you need sleep.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 6, 2004)

Painfully said:
			
		

> Hi, Matty.
> 
> Sign me up for breakfast.




And you're in - this is looking like a gathering of old friends already 

-Matt


----------



## Mark (Jan 6, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> While both of Mark's games sound incredible, I would like to give some other people a chance to experience games run by him.




I imagine most folks will want to see what sort of options they will have before committing to a game.  Where are all the DMs, anyway?  I'm surprised that more players don't try their hand at DMing during these gamedays.  I think a lot of would-be DMs find themselves in groups where one person is usually the DM and they don't get the chance often, if at all.  We could use a few more first timers here!  It's certainly a friendly enough environment for folks to give it a try...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 6, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that more players don't try their hand at DMing during these gamedays.  I think a lot of would-be DMs find themselves in groups where one person is usually the DM and they don't get the chance often, if at all.  We could use a few more first timers here!  It's certainly a friendly enough environment for folks to give it a try...



Yes, it's friendly.  Everyone should do it at least once.  I ran a game two years ago, and I'm still learning from that experience.   


Oh, and Matt, I emailed you about something.  And the tenative release date for the next version is 2005....


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 6, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Okay, but you actually have to sleep before the Gameday this time around.  Even if the dreams about saving me from arrows haunt you, you need sleep.
> 
> -Matt





Bah!  The dreams don't haunt me.  They're fun.  I have a hero complex.   And they're bolts. 

~~Sharraunna

[edit] Bollocks.  Husband's board name.


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 6, 2004)

Sign me up for breakfast please.

And although Dragon Battle Royale looks very very tempting to me, I'm going to hold off to see what other games spring up before committing to anything. 

Nazriel


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 6, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I imagine most folks will want to see what sort of options they will have before committing to a game.  Where are all the DMs, anyway?  I'm surprised that more players don't try their hand at DMing during these gamedays.  I think a lot of would-be DMs find themselves in groups where one person is usually the DM and they don't get the chance often, if at all.  We could use a few more first timers here!  It's certainly a friendly enough environment for folks to give it a try...




That's kind of why I haven't posted any games to run yet.  I'm hoping some new poeple will step up to the plate this time around.

These Gamedays are all about trying new things, so go on and run that game you've always wanted to but your regular group never wanted to try!  The only people who get ridiculed are Mark and me, anyway, so what do you have to worry about?  

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 7, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Yes, it's friendly.  Everyone should do it at least once.  I ran a game two years ago, and I'm still learning from that experience.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Matt, I emailed you about something.  And the tenative release date for the next version is 2005....




And I'm waiting for you to run something again.  I'm dying to try something like *Weird Wars*.  Please connect the dots, my friend.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 7, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Sign me up for breakfast please.
> 
> And although Dragon Battle Royale looks very very tempting to me, I'm going to hold off to see what other games spring up before committing to anything.
> 
> Nazriel




You're in, my friend!

I should've just signed you up for the Dragon Battle Royale - it could be Flappy McFlap Flap's revenge!!!

-Matt


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 7, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> And I'm waiting for you to run something again.  I'm dying to try something like *Weird Wars*.  Please connect the dots, my friend.
> 
> -Matt



OK, I'll run *Weird Wars* in slot 1.  Details to follow.  Six players.


----------



## ejja_1 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Matty,
Please sign me up for breakfast and put me with the rest of them in the undecided group.
Ejja_1


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 7, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> OK, I'll run *Weird Wars* in slot 1.  Details to follow.  Six players.




And I've made good on my word and signed on up.  Lookin' forward to it!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 7, 2004)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Hey Matty,
> Please sign me up for breakfast and put me with the rest of them in the undecided group.
> Ejja_1




Gotch signed up!  See you there!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 7, 2004)

While I'm not sure if I'll have anything school related going on, as far as the little I-Book planner I have says, I'm absolutely free that weekend.  So, Matty, please sign me up for this bad boy! 

As for what I'm playing/running... I'm really not sure.  Both of Mr. Clover's offerings do sound fun, but I always enjoy GMing, and of course, letting others experience the pleasure of basking in his...we'll just call it glory. 

What are people interested in playing?  I've got a number of modules, including, off the top of my head:  
*most of the adventure path
*Rappan Athuk 1, 2, and 3
*Of Sound Mind
*The Banewarrens
*City of the Spider Queen

Damn, that's really all I can think of and most of them aren't super well-suited to a gameday experience.  Anyhow, I've generally been Mark's playtest whore for the past few gamedays, and I'd be happy to continue the streak, if he wanted.

Alternatively, I could just sit back enjoy play from the other side of the screen both slots this time around... 

*We'll go with undecided for now. *


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 7, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> What are people interested in playing?  I've got a number of modules, including, off the top of my head:
> *most of the adventure path
> *Rappan Athuk 1, 2, and 3
> *Of Sound Mind
> ...



Rappan Athuk - as a mega dungeon crawl - might be good for a one-shot.  Just keep cycling in new characters as Rappan Athuk chews up the starting line and spits it out.  

And I like your new .sig - I must add my new name to my .sig as well....


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 7, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Rappan Athuk - as a mega dungeon crawl - might be good for a one-shot.  Just keep cycling in new characters as Rappan Athuk chews up the starting line and spits it out.
> 
> And I like your new .sig - I must add my new name to my .sig as well....




I'm glad you like, and yes you should 

As for RA...that is an idea actually.  Any other suggestions folks?


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2004)

Heya Trev!

I'll see what I can come up with for you.  You might want to run it (or something) in the first slot, and join me in the second slot at my table.  It'll be something you haven't seen before and should be a hoot. 

BTW MattyHelms, it might be a good idea to allow DMs the chance to approve of players before signing them up in a slot, just to be sure that folks don't wind up in a game where they aren't able to enjoy themselves for whatever reason.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 8, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Heya Trev!
> 
> I'll see what I can come up with for you.  You might want to run it (or something) in the first slot, and join me in the second slot at my table.



No!  Trev has to run something in the afternoon so I can play in it!  



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> BTW MattyHelms, it might be a good idea to allow DMs the chance to approve of players before signing them up in a slot, just to be sure that folks don't wind up in a game where they aren't able to enjoy themselves for whatever reason.




*wipes soda off monitor, decides to say nothing*


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 8, 2004)

Trev - gotcha on the list.  I signed you up for breakfast, because why wouldn't you want to eat with us fine folks?

Mark - I had that in the second post and removed it at the last second.  I'll put it back in, so it is clear and there are no surprises this time around.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm still trying to decide if I want to run anything in the second slot.  Here are a few of my ideas, so let me know if you're interested in any of them:

1.  An actual *Synnibarr* adventure using pre-gen characters.
2.  A rousing game of *M-Force* - modern-day monster hunting.
3.  That darn "*Kung Fu* in Space with Cthulhu and Giant Bears" adventure I've been threatening to run using *QAGS* or original *Cthulhu*.

Anyone interested in any of these?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 8, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> BTW MattyHelms, it might be a good idea to allow DMs the chance to approve of players before signing them up in a slot, just to be sure that folks don't wind up in a game where they aren't able to enjoy themselves for whatever reason.




You're just giving Barendd a chance to shatter my *Weird Wars* dreams, aren't you?


----------



## rowport (Jan 8, 2004)

Matt-

Hey!  Sorry I missed the last Game Day, but I am looking to the next one...  If I can dodge baby-duties for a day, I would really like to attend.  You could swing the vote, if you would truly run... "that darn 'Kung Fu in Space with Cthulhu and Giant Bears' adventure [you've] been threatening to run..."  What say you??

I have even asked Buzz to borrow his Call of Cthulu d20 book to prep up in anticipation.  Then I will flip through some Lovecraft and Lumley books, and finish up with the "Pigs in Space" Muppet photobook I have, and I will be all set.


----------



## buzz (Jan 8, 2004)

Well, mark me down as attending but undecided; guess I have commitment issues.

It's quite possible that I *might* be persuaded to run something this time around, most likely not D&D... but who knows? Any preferences? d20 Modern? M&M?


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 8, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Matt-
> 
> Hey!  Sorry I missed the last Game Day, but I am looking to the next one...  If I can dodge baby-duties for a day, I would really like to attend.  You could swing the vote, if you would truly run... "that darn 'Kung Fu in Space with Cthulhu and Giant Bears' adventure [you've] been threatening to run..."  What say you??
> 
> I have even asked Buzz to borrow his Call of Cthulu d20 book to prep up in anticipation.  Then I will flip through some Lovecraft and Lumley books, and finish up with the "Pigs in Space" Muppet photobook I have, and I will be all set.




In case I haven't said it already, congratulations on the baby!

You were missed at the last Gameday, so I hope you are able to stop on by this time.

That darn adventure is a crazy idea that I've been kicking around for a while.  Think Western in space (like *Firefly*) with some crazy martial arts action, giant bears ('cause they're fun - just ask Mark), and Cthulhu-style threats.  I have the basic plot worked out, but it's a matter of finding a system I'd be comfortable running it in.  I'm a hulluva lot more comfortable with original *Call of Cthulhu* than the d20 version, so I may end up doing the adventure with that.  *QAGS* is really simple and would make the players bribe me with candy to have things go their way.  Either way, characters would be provided and simple rules would be explained.  That is, if I run it.

H-E-Double-Hockey-Sticks, one positive vote's good enough for me.  I'm putting it on the schedule.  

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 8, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, mark me down as attending but undecided; guess I have commitment issues.
> 
> It's quite possible that I *might* be persuaded to run something this time around, most likely not D&D... but who knows? Any preferences? d20 Modern? M&M?




In like Flynn, my friend.  See you there!

I'd tell you what I'd like to see you run, but I'm booked solid for the day 

Matt


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 8, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> No!  Trev has to run something in the afternoon so I can play in it!
> 
> 
> *





You know, if you really wanted to play in one of my games, maybe you should just schedule your OTHER games around MY games... 

I jest. I'm not that marvelous of a DM yet. Once that day comes though, man... you had better schedule everything else you play in around me because i'll be so awesme... lol


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 8, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> You know, if you really wanted to play in one of my games, maybe you should just schedule your OTHER games around MY games...




WHAT was I thinking?!?!?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 8, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> You're just giving Barendd a chance to shatter my *Weird Wars* dreams, aren't you?



No, somebody has to play Hudson.  "Game over, man!"


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Mark - I had that in the second post and removed it at the last second.  I'll put it back in, so it is clear and there are no surprises this time around.




Probably a good regular policy since this is less formal than regular conventions and doesn't have an aspect along those lines built into the registration process.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 9, 2004)

A bump in the night...

Has my game scared everybody away?


----------



## buzz (Jan 9, 2004)

Once more games get offered, people will come.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 9, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Once more games get offered, people will come.




So offer away, my friend


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 9, 2004)

Oops, wrong thread.

A BUMP, anyway.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 9, 2004)

February 28th, eh?

[EDITED FOR CONTENT]

Hey, Matt, when are you going to schedule a Gameday on a weekend that I'm not working?  I think this makes it a year straight...  You're doing this on purpose aren't you?

It's alright, I guess... 

 *sigh*

I didn't really want to play with you guys anyway.

 *sniff*


----------



## buzz (Jan 9, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> So offer away, my friend




I probably spoke too soon. I'm getting a d20M mini-campaing ready for my Saturday group that will probably start around the same time as ChiGDay, so I need to focus on that. Also, I'm still intimidated by the idea of running an "event" at a "con."  Not to mention, I should probbly get my feet wet actually running d20M before I offer to do so at ChiGDay.

ChiGDay after this, though, I will definitely do something! Seriously!


----------



## rowport (Jan 9, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> In case I haven't said it already, congratulations on the baby!
> 
> You were missed at the last Gameday, so I hope you are able to stop on by this time.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks, Matt!  Well, with wonderful feedback like that- and a commitment to run the coolest game concept EVAR, how could I not attend?  It just makes a guy feel wanted... <sniff>

(Especially since I now do not risk offending my comrade-in-arms Buzz by missing his game offering...) count me in for Weird Wars in the morning, and Kung-Fu Cthulu (hey, that's catchy) in the evening!  'Nuff said!

Well, actually, maybe not quite enough...  I should ask about rules familiarity- I can re-read the original CoC rules, and anything d20 is second-nature for me now, but I am not so sure about other systems- is that a problem?  Or, could we stick with the one-system-to-rule-them-all, HERO?    Let me know- thanks!


----------



## rowport (Jan 9, 2004)

Whoops!  I forgot to note in my last post: no slight intended at all for Mark Clover- his games rock!  Play them!  I just thought I would sample all the delicious game offering options available to me.

I look forward to seeing everybody again.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 9, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> February 28th, eh?
> 
> [EDITED FOR CONTENT]
> 
> ...



Are you working the night before?  Maybe we could come to your bar, and play D&D via ordering drinks....

"I attack the beholder with my margarita!"
"And I attack it with my whiskey on the rocks!"


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 9, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Also, I'm still intimidated by the idea of running an "event" at a "con."  Not to mention, I should probbly get my feet wet actually running d20M before I offer to do so at ChiGDay.



Buzz, take the plunge, my friend.  If everyone waited until they were "ready" to run something, nothing would ever get run!  And you won't find a more relaxed "con" than the Chicago Gamedays.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 9, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Are you working the night before?  Maybe we could come to your bar, and play D&D via ordering drinks....
> 
> "I attack the beholder with my margarita!"
> "And I attack it with my whiskey on the rocks!"




Heh...  I work out at Fermilab in Batavia. Particle Accelerators and such.

I think that weekend is my 12-hour day shift...  8am - 8pm Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 9, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> count me in for Weird Wars in the morning



Excellent!  I have a Hudson (MattyHelms) and now I have a Hicks (rowport).  Vasquez, anyone?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 9, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Heh...  I work out at Fermilab in Batavia. Particle Accelerators and such.



You mean you're not a bartender?  Who knew?!?!?


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 9, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> You mean you're not a bartender?  Who knew?!?!?




Nope...  I'm a pbar tender.

Yeah, that's right.  It's a stupid science-geek pun.


----------



## buzz (Jan 9, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Buzz, take the plunge, my friend.  If everyone waited until they were "ready" to run something, nothing would ever get run!  And you won't find a more relaxed "con" than the Chicago Gamedays.




Well, true, BUT...

...my wife, who is the *World's Greatest Gamer Wife Who Is Not Herself A Gamer*, when I told her that I was thinking of running something, looked at me and said, "I think you better wait." Thus she spake, thus I knew it was true.

She has a sixth sense about these things. Trust me.

Next ChiGDay, though, you're gettin' full-on _Dark*Matter_ d20. I'll sign it in blood if you like.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 9, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Nope...  I'm a pbar tender.
> 
> Yeah, that's right.  It's a stupid science-geek pun.




[hijack]

Ah, I get it now.  With the "Super Conducting Super Collider" project in Texas cancelled in the 90's, is this the some sort of similar (though not quite as huge) collider thingy?  Or are "particle accelerators" and "super colliders" different beasts?

(I find this fascinating, despite my poor grades in high school physics class!)
[/hijack]


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 9, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, true, BUT...
> 
> ...my wife, who is the *World's Greatest Gamer Wife Who Is Not Herself A Gamer*, when I told her that I was thinking of running something, looked at me and said, "I think you better wait." Thus she spake, thus I knew it was true.
> 
> ...



No, no, don't hurt yourself!   

A public post is just fine.


----------



## buzz (Jan 9, 2004)

Matt, go ahead and sign me up for the afternoon sci-fi kung-fu bear-punching action. I'm going to wait and see what else gets offered in the morning session, though.

If there's any logistical foo-fah that needs doing for ChiGDay, I'm happy to help out, too.


----------



## rowport (Jan 9, 2004)

I keep thinking of the "Kung-Fu Action GI Joe" from the back-cover ads of comic books circa 1977-1978 for some reason.  Maybe its just me.  Can I play a Kung-Fu GI Joe, Matt?  Can I?  Huh?  Huh?

 

(But then again, those GI Joe dudes likely have low SAN scores...)


----------



## rowport (Jan 9, 2004)

And, Barendd- I will go rent "Aliens" again to be completely prepared for my role as Hicks.  (Heck, for that matter, I should just buy the darn DVD- that movie rocks.)  I want to carry those cool motion-sensor gun scopes, that make the funky humming, beating "beep" noise.

Hicks is not so bad- at least I did not draw the little mute orphan girl...


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Whoops!  I forgot to note in my last post: no slight intended at all for Mark Clover- his games rock!  Play them!  I just thought I would sample all the delicious game offering options available to me.
> 
> I look forward to seeing everybody again.




No problem here!  (Thanks for the nod, though.  )  I'm glad to be seeing such great variety in the games being offered over the last few gamedays.  I played SG-1 last time around and tried out Weird Wars a few gamedays ago (at the RPG.net gameday).


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 10, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> And, Barendd- I will go rent "Aliens" again to be completely prepared for my role as Hicks.  (Heck, for that matter, I should just buy the darn DVD- that movie rocks.)  I want to carry those cool motion-sensor gun scopes, that make the funky humming, beating "beep" noise.
> 
> Hicks is not so bad- at least I did not draw the little mute orphan girl...



No, no, no, you can't rent _Aliens_--you have to get the "Quadrilogy" box set!    Someone gave it to me for Christmas, and I've been getting all "alien'ed" out ever since....

On a more serious note....  The Weird Wars game will actually be set in WWII (the default setting for Weird Wars), so you won't actually be Space Marines on LV 426.  I just wanted Matt to think I had pre-planned a plot railroad to kill his character in a most gruesome fashion....

I promise, no one in my game will have to play a little mute orphan girl.  Unless they want to.

And since it's WWII, no one can be Vasquez.  Which is too bad, because she gets some of the best lines.

Matt, here's a little more description for my game:

Game 2 - *Weird Wars - Springing a Trapp in Salzburg*
Summary  - _War has started, and the Allies need every advantage possible.  An Austrian naval Captain from World War I holds vital information about the Reich's current naval operations, and rumor has it he's sympathetic to the anti-Hitler forces.  His information is important--so you'd better get him out of Salzburg alive.  (Characters provided)_


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 10, 2004)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> February 28th, eh?
> 
> [EDITED FOR CONTENT]
> 
> ...




Crap...  I _still_ want to play in that d20 Modern campaign you told me about a year ago...  One of these days...

We'lll get you to one of these, my friend!
-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 10, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks, Matt!  Well, with wonderful feedback like that- and a commitment to run the coolest game concept EVAR, how could I not attend?  It just makes a guy feel wanted... <sniff>
> 
> (Especially since I now do not risk offending my comrade-in-arms Buzz by missing his game offering...) count me in for Weird Wars in the morning, and Kung-Fu Cthulu (hey, that's catchy) in the evening!  'Nuff said!
> 
> Well, actually, maybe not quite enough...  I should ask about rules familiarity- I can re-read the original CoC rules, and anything d20 is second-nature for me now, but I am not so sure about other systems- is that a problem?  Or, could we stick with the one-system-to-rule-them-all, HERO?    Let me know- thanks!




Yes, my game tastes have been warped by running these Gamedays 

Glad you can make it!

As for rules knowledge - ask anyone who's played in one of my games - I run very loosely.  If Kung Fu Cthulhu (you're right - that does have a nice ring to it) is going to be based off the original *Cthulhu* rules, just know how to roll percentile dice.  If it's going to be run with *QAGS 2e*, just know how to roll a d20 and bribe me with candy.

Thanks,
Matt

PS - As for character types, I may be able to work in a soldier type


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 10, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, true, BUT...
> 
> ...my wife, who is the *World's Greatest Gamer Wife Who Is Not Herself A Gamer*, when I told her that I was thinking of running something, looked at me and said, "I think you better wait." Thus she spake, thus I knew it was true.
> 
> ...




Best to go with her on this one, but I'm expecting some nice *Dark*Matter* next time 

As for any help, I'll drop you a line!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 10, 2004)

Barendd - thanks for the update.  I have the schedule updated.

Thanks,
Matt "Cannon Fodder" Helms


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 10, 2004)

A little bump becuase I won't be back on the Internet until sometime tomorrow...

-Matt


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 11, 2004)

Looks like I'm in kiddies!!

Soooo, sign me up for Barendd's *Weird Wars* morning game, and I'll need to deliberate on the afternoon choices.  I find both Matty and Mark highly entertaining GM's, which will make my decision all the more difficult.

As for breakfast...that's not likely since I will probably hit the road at some God awful hour to make the trip.


P.S. to Matty and Mark --
How does one go about soliciting door prizes and other such product material donations in support of these gamedays?  I'd like to help Joshua Dyal and shadowlight in making their Detroit Gameday a success, and if I can contribute by coordinating this aspect of the event things are more likely to yield a positive result.  You can message or email me, if there are some trade secrets involved.  Thanks!


----------



## cdsaint (Jan 11, 2004)

*I'm in!*

Hi Guys,
  I just can't resist. Sign me up for breakfast, I might actually make it this time.
I'll go for Barend Nobeard's Wierd Wars game in the morning, and Mark's afternoon game. I would run something, but I'm preparing for Spring Offensive, The Con our local game club (TGA) runs every April. The good news is that I will have something to run for the next Chicago Games Day. 

Chris


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Matt.  Sign me up as undecided right at the moment, though I know I will run at least 1 game...which I will post up in the next day or so.  Likely it will be STARGATE.

FCW


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Quickbeam and cdsaint!


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 12, 2004)

Quickbeam - glad you're going to make it again!  I'll drop you a PM about your question.

cdsaint - yes, the allure of a Gameday is powerful.  I've got you signed up for the morning game and will get you in Mark's game as soon as he posts an okay.

FCWesel - Still time to decide, but I'm glad you're going to run something.  Post it whenever you're ready.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 12, 2004)

Alright, for the Morning (1st Slot) I'd like to sign up for the Dragon Battle Royale. I'd like to finally take part in one of Mark's games.  Still undecided for the Afternoon (2nd) slot.

Naz


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 12, 2004)

You know, if it was cool with Mark, I wouldn't mind running in the afternoon and perhaps playing in his morning dragon game...

This is not a firm commitment.  And I still don't know what to run.  Do you have anything for me, Mr. Clover?  Perhaps something a teensy bit more fleshed out than last gameday... 

Would anyone be interested in Rappan Athuk 2 or 3?  I also have a pretty fun dungeon crawl from 2e that I could convert.  The Shattered Circle.  It's a fun little mod that could work quite well.  Quite well indeed now that I thnk about it.  Anyone interested?


----------



## thalmin (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm would like to run a D&D Miniatures battle for 4-6 players. Morning slot. 100 point warbands. Rules can be taught (hey, it's D&D combat mostly). Figures from both Harbinger and Dragoneye sets, figures can be provided.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 12, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> You know, if it was cool with Mark, I wouldn't mind running in the afternoon and perhaps playing in his morning dragon game...
> 
> Would anyone be interested in Rappan Athuk 2 or 3?  I also have a pretty fun dungeon crawl from 2e that I could convert.  The Shattered Circle.  It's a fun little mod that could work quite well.  Quite well indeed now that I thnk about it.  Anyone interested?



Yes!  I would love a deadly dungeon crawl!  


Beardy Spice


----------



## Mark (Jan 12, 2004)

Chris - Good to have you in the second slot game! 

Nazriel - Excellent!  Thanks for signing on to be a dragon! 

Trev - Sorry, I don't think I can guarenteee getting something together that would be more fleshed out than last time around. 

Floyd and Quickster - It'll be great to see you guys again!


----------



## ejja_1 (Jan 12, 2004)

Matty, please sign me up for Thalmins mini game. Ill let you know what else I may be playing later on.
Thank you,
Ejja_1


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 12, 2004)

Alright Matty, sign me up in the aftrnoon for my own game...

The Shattered Circle
DM: Trevalon Moonleirion
Players: 4-6


_"Evil is seeping from the earth!"_
-Old Two Fingers
From time out of mind, the standing stones known as the Circle of Cahervaniel have stood lonely vigil on a grassy hilltop. Sheepherders once moved their flocks over the hill and through the circle, sometimes resting in the cool shadows cast by the ancient stones.

Everything changed when a stone finger fell, revealing a fissure in the earth. Now, dark shadows caress the circle after the sun sets. Creatures out of nightmare dance upon the hillside at night. Many swear that a unicorn of deepest ebony now hunts all upon two legs who draw near, while stunted creatures scurry in the shadows, abducting sheep from their sheds and drawing them down below ground for food.

After the disappearance of a sheperd, fear grows stronger in neighboring villages. Who will brave the black hollow of the ancient Circle of Cahervaniel? Heroes of stern mettle must descend into the cavity and explore the ancient spaces existing there.

At this point, I'm leaning towards letting people bring their own PCs, standard 3.5 rules only.  But more on that later.

As far as the morning goes... I'm not sure yet...


----------



## ejja_1 (Jan 12, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Alright Matty, sign me up in the aftrnoon for my own game...
> 
> The Shattered Circle
> DM: Trevalon Moonleirion
> ...




Trev,
What level? standard point buy? 
Inquiring minds want to know.

Ejja_1


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 12, 2004)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Trev,
> What level? standard point buy?
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Ejja_1



My friend, I have absolutely no idea.  I'm thinking 2nd or 3rd level, and a nonstandard point buy.  Don't quote me on that though.  I need to dig out the module.  It's in my D&D box in the garage right now since we're remodeling


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 12, 2004)

Nazriel - you're in!

Trev - got your game listed!

thalmin - got your game listed as well.  Per the new rules, I'm waiting for your approval before signing ejja_1 up.

ejja_1 - Per the new rules, I'm waiting for thalmin's approval before signing you up in his game.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ejja_1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Trev- I havent had the chance to play with you as a DM yet, let me what the details are when you figure it out and if you have no objections then Ill ask matty to throw me in.

Matty- Thank you sir, I await Thalmins answer.


----------



## thalmin (Jan 13, 2004)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Trev- I havent had the chance to play with you as a DM yet, let me what the details are when you figure it out and if you have no objections then Ill ask matty to throw me in.
> 
> Matty- Thank you sir, I await Thalmins answer.



OK by me. Glad to have you.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 13, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> OK by me. Glad to have you.




I've been having trouble accessing the first page of this thread, but I'll get him on the schedule as soon as I can.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 13, 2004)

Still can't seem to access the first page and post of this thread, but for those playing in my second slot game - it's going to use the "classic" *Call of Cthulhu* rules.

If you're worried about the rules, action resolution is straight percentile rolls, with a roll under 1/5 your score equting a critical result.  Characteristics are rated 3 to 18 or so.  A "resistance table" resolves pitting characterstics against each other with a percentile roll - i.e Strength vs. Size for lifting something heave, Dexterity vs. Dexterity for a quick reaction, etc.  Hit Points track damage and Sanity Points detail your descent into madness.

I'll be using some of the more "fantastic" elements from Chaosium's 5th edition *Stormbringer* RPG, which will allow for skill scores above 100% and some more action-oriented elenents.  Chaosium's old *Worlds of Wonder* set which will let me work in some superpower and futuristic touches.  Come expecting play some over-the-top fun.

Characters will be provided.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 13, 2004)

ejja, you're more than welcome in my game.   I'll have to unbury the box of D&D stuff, it's rather....hard to get at. Alternatively I may just buy the ESD...if there is one. Hmm.  But think of what you'd like to play race/class wise int he mean time, and I'll let everyone know very soon.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 13, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Alright Matty, sign me up in the aftrnoon for my own game...
> 
> The Shattered Circle
> DM: Trevalon Moonleirion
> Players: 4-6



Matt, if Trev will have me, I'd like to play in his game.  Sounds like fun!


Beardy Spice


----------



## cdsaint (Jan 13, 2004)

Good deal!

  Wierd Wars goodness in the morning and CMG in the afternoon!

But we need to be on page one.

Chris


----------



## Sharraunna (Jan 13, 2004)

I would also like to join the Shattered Circle game, if Trevalon Moonleirion will have me. 

~~Sharraunna


----------



## ejja_1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Trev and Thalimn!
Trev- Im up for playing a human fighter if thats cool, unless someone else wants it badly. Looking forward to you L33T Dm Skills!

Thalmin- let me know if you want me to bring anything with for the game.

Matty-thanks again for organizing the game day, your a king among men.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 13, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Matt, if Trev will have me, I'd like to play in his game.  Sounds like fun!
> 
> 
> Beardy Spice






			
				Sharraunna said:
			
		

> I would also like to join the Shattered Circle game, if Trevalon Moonleirion will have me.
> 
> ~~Sharraunna





I don't know if I want all of these evil Synnabar types in my game... it might taint me... 

Welcome abord, everyone! (if i missed quoting someone who posted before this, they're more than welcome)


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 13, 2004)

I am glad I came to check out the boards.

Count me in on this one.  Mark me down for breakfast and I am definetly running something, but need to think about the details.  I will run a morning D&D game ,details to be determined and play in Trev's afternoon game.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 13, 2004)

Mark, I am going to bring a painted fig for your game.

I am also donatinga mint condition unread signed Dragonlance book.  Yes, the very same one I won last time.  I am not a real DL fan and don't like selling things I get for free so I thought I would regift it back to all of you.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 13, 2004)

OK - let's see if I have everyone...

Trev - I have ejja_1, Barendd Nobeard, and Sharraunna listed in your game.  I'm awaiting your approval of KnowTheToe before letting him in (feel like you're checking out potential suitors or something?  )

ejja_1 - looks like you're in both your games!  Lookin' forward to seeing you again.

cdsaint - and you're in on both your games to!  This Gameday is already taking shape!

KnowTheToe - Got you signed up for breakfast and am awaiting approval of you in Trev's game.  Can you handle the pressure?  Also, do you want me to list you as running something D&D in the AM or did you want me to wait until you have more details?  AND FINALLY, thank you so much for the prize donation!!!!


Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 14, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I don't know if I want all of these evil Synnabar types in my game... it might taint me...



Might?  You give us no credit, Illini dude!


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 14, 2004)

Mark and Barendd --
I look forward to seeing you both as well!!
Too bad I won't be playing Tordek again , although I promise to loudly declare that someone's family disgusts me during this event!

Matty --
Thanks for the PM, and sign me up for your afternoon game.  I'm interested in seeing how you mesh the various systems, styles and rules, referenced in your posts.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 14, 2004)

KnowTheToe is becoming a bit of a regular in my games it seems.  It appears my nicotine-laced DMing skills have yet again snared another victim.  He's welcome to return.  He knows the price.  The rest of my players haven't had the... ehem...ehehe... joy... of gaming with me at the helm, I don't think.  The first dose is always free, of course...

/creepy drug dealer gaming mentality 

if it was at all unclear, he is of course, very welcome... lol


----------



## ejja_1 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey trev,
I came up with a character last night and was wondering if you wanted to check it out. Cool if I send it your way?
Ejja_1


----------



## Reidzilla (Jan 14, 2004)

*Me too! Me Too!*

Hey Matt,

Sign me up for your second slot Cthulhu please.


As for first slot, how about...

*Tales of Wyn D'mere - Lucky Day*
Summary - *(Non d20 fantasy RPG, rules taught, characters provided)* 
Since the beginning of the Traykin war the great port city of Vellici has been plagued by piracy. As of yet, not a single pirate ship has been caught and the Merchant's Guild considers any attempts to stop the piracy cursed. Now that the war has been won, good King Estoni charges you, his war heroes, to seek out these pirates and bring them to justice.
GM - Reid San Filippo (Reidzilla)
up to 6 players.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 14, 2004)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Hey trev,
> I came up with a character last night and was wondering if you wanted to check it out. Cool if I send it your way?
> Ejja_1





sure thing, man. jjambros at uiuc.edu


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 14, 2004)

I will still be able to attend, but I won't be able to run anything.  I just received information that as soon as next week my wife and I could be fostering to adopt 3 kids, ages 1, 2 & 4.  I don't think I will have time over the next month to prepare anything.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 14, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Mark and Barendd --
> I look forward to seeing you both as well!!
> Too bad I won't be playing Tordek again , although I promise to loudly declare that someone's family disgusts me during this event!
> 
> ...



 No problem - thanks for signing up for my game, but now the pressure is on for me to deliver!


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 14, 2004)

Reid - Welcome aboard, my friend!  Finally a chance for people to catch pirates instead of being one 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 14, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I will still be able to attend, but I won't be able to run anything.  I just received information that as soon as next week my wife and I could be fostering to adopt 3 kids, ages 1, 2 & 4.  I don't think I will have time over the next month to prepare anything.



 Congratulations!!!  There's nothing like having kids around!

-Matt


----------



## buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> (Non d20 fantasy RPG, rules taught, characters provided)



Any clue as to which non-d20 system you'd be using? I'm more than keen to give new RPGs a try, but I want to make sure you're not trying to foist a Palladium game on me or something.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay, time for decisions.

Sign me up for Dragon Battle Royale with Mark Clover and the Shattered Circle with Trevalon Moonleirion.

Looks like a GREAT line up of events.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 15, 2004)

WR, I look forward to your excellent abilities being on the other side of the screen   Welcome aboard. And read below..

MY CHARACTER RULES:

28 point, nonstandard point-buy
3rd level character with standard treasure.

email all characters to me at jjambros at uiuc.edu

it'd be good to post what you want to play on the boards here, as well.  

ejja is playing a dwarven barbarian

Anybody up for cleric duty?  *mumbles* lord knows they'll need it...


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 15, 2004)

KnowTheToe:
That sounds amazing.  Do you and your wife have any kids currently, or will these be your first?  And just out of curiousity, are the children you mentioned siblings or otherwise related to one another/coming from the same foster home?

WR:
I couldn't agree more -- this lineup of games & events looks to be the best ever!!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jan 15, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Any clue as to which non-d20 system you'd be using? I'm more than keen to give new RPGs a try, but I want to make sure you're not trying to foist a Palladium game on me or something.




Actually, It's my own system. the original edtion has been for sale at RPGNOW for over a year. I am currently writting a second edition to enhance the game and correct mistakes. the Gameday event will use the current version of the 2nd Ed. If you are interested in the first edition, I made it *FREE* at RPGNOW. here is the link: http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?cPath=268&products_id=220&. In general, character creation is where most of the changes are taking place, not gameplay. I invite all interested gamers to download it and check it out before commiting to my event. Comments, questions, and critiques are welcome at reidzilla@comcast.net.

Thanks!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 15, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> WR, I look forward to your excellent abilities being on the other side of the screen   Welcome aboard. And read below..
> 
> MY CHARACTER RULES:
> 
> ...




I will take a dwarven Cleric.  Can't have too many dwarves


----------



## Hoog (Jan 16, 2004)

Well it looks like I will be able to attend this Gameday once again, I will be going for breakfast if CdSaint does not over sleep again. Please sign me up for Weird Wars in the first session if its okay with  Barendd Nobeard. and in the second I would like to try, Mark Clover's gameThe Lost Caverns.


----------



## cdsaint (Jan 16, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> Well it looks like I will be able to attend this Gameday once again, I will be going for breakfast if CdSaint does not over sleep again. Please sign me up for Weird Wars in the first session if its okay with  Barendd Nobeard. and in the second I would like to try, Mark Clover's gameThe Lost Caverns.





  Oh sure! Blame it all on me.

Chris


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 16, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Weird Wars in the first session if its okay with  Barendd Nobeard.



S'alright with me!  It's like a little Weird Wars reunion from the very first Gameday.


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> ...n the second I would like to try, Mark Clover's gameThe Lost Caverns.




Excellent!  Looking forward to having you at my table.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 16, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I will take a dwarven Cleric.  Can't have too many dwarves



Hmmmm, are we going for an all-dwarven party?  I could make a dwarven wizard to help with the arcane stuff....


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Dragon Battle Royale with Mark Clover




Welcome aboard!


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 16, 2004)

OK - finally able to get on the boards tonight!!!  

I think I have the everything updated correctly...

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 16, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Any clue as to which non-d20 system you'd be using? I'm more than keen to give new RPGs a try, but I want to make sure you're not trying to foist a Palladium game on me or something.



 Where there go _my_ plans for what to run in the future!!!


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 16, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> Well it looks like I will be able to attend this Gameday once again, I will be going for breakfast if CdSaint does not over sleep again. Please sign me up for Weird Wars in the first session if its okay with  Barendd Nobeard. and in the second I would like to try, Mark Clover's gameThe Lost Caverns.



 Glad you can make it!!!

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 16, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Actually, It's my own system. the original edtion has been for sale at RPGNOW for over a year. I am currently writting a second edition to enhance the game and correct mistakes. the Gameday event will use the current version of the 2nd Ed. If you are interested in the first edition, I made it *FREE* at RPGNOW. here is the link: http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?cPath=268&products_id=220&. In general, character creation is where most of the changes are taking place, not gameplay. I invite all interested gamers to download it and check it out before commiting to my event. Comments, questions, and critiques are welcome at reidzilla@comcast.net.
> 
> Thanks!



 Cool!!!  Thanks for the info and the link!

-Matt


----------



## Reidzilla (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Matt,

How about an updated sign-up list. the one on the first page is way out of date.

Thanks!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 16, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Matt,
> 
> How about an updated sign-up list. the one on the first page is way out of date.
> 
> Thanks!




Give the guy a break, man.  Too much synnabar has obviously warped his fragile mind...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 16, 2004)

I am hoping to get a guy I work with to sign up, my brother and a few people from NIU's Gaming Club to sign up as well.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 16, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Matt,
> 
> How about an updated sign-up list. the one on the first page is way out of date.
> 
> Thanks!




What's missing?  It all seems okay to me.

Are you using a Mac?  My Mac has a lot of trouble updating ENWorld's forum pages correctly.  I usually have to clear the cache and cookies to update pages on it.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 16, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I am hoping to get a guy I work with to sign up, my brother and a few people from NIU's Gaming Club to sign up as well.



 Great - the more, the merrier!

This is already shaping up to be a pretty jam-packed Gameday!

-Matt


----------



## rowport (Jan 17, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> No, no, no, you can't rent _Aliens_--you have to get the "Quadrilogy" box set!    Someone gave it to me for Christmas, and I've been getting all "alien'ed" out ever since....
> 
> On a more serious note....  The Weird Wars game will actually be set in WWII (the default setting for Weird Wars), so you won't actually be Space Marines on LV 426.  I just wanted Matt to think I had pre-planned a plot railroad to kill his character in a most gruesome fashion....
> 
> ...



Barendd-

Well, I did some lurking around to find out about Weird Wars, and must say I am looking forward to giving it a spin!  I have a few of the Deadlands d20 books, but have been told by several folks that it is a pale imitation of the original version, which (I think) is the same game engine for Weird Wars.

I guess a little mute girl character would not exactly fit the setting- unless she was French.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 17, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Barendd-
> 
> Well, I did some lurking around to find out about Weird Wars, and must say I am looking forward to giving it a spin!  I have a few of the Deadlands d20 books, but have been told by several folks that it is a pale imitation of the original version, which (I think) is the same game engine for Weird Wars.



Actually, not.  *Weird Wars* started as a d20 game.  And while everything Pinnacle does is now "Savage Worlds" there is no comprehensive conversion for old D20 stuff.  That's fine, since most of their stuff is not d20....but that sort of left *Weird Wars* in the dust.

We will be playing the original version of *Weird Wars*--the d20 version.  But as with any horror game, it will depend more on mood and role-play than game stats, so I think we'll still have a great time.

The new "Savage Worlds" system is a lot of fun--it really is FFF (Fast! Furious! Fun!).  I played it at GenCon and liked it a lot.  I just don't have time to convert all the *Weird Wars* stuff to "Savage Worlds" so I'm sticking with what I know.



			
				rowport said:
			
		

> I guess a little mute girl character would not exactly fit the setting- unless she was French.



And since we're in Salzburg, the little orphan girl would probably have to be German or Austrian.


----------



## buzz (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, it looks like the morning games have all been announced. Matt, please sign me up for my Synnabar buddy's *Weird Wars* game.

And no, rowport, I'm not stalking you.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 17, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like the morning games have all been announced. Matt, please sign me up for my Synnabar buddy's *Weird Wars* game.
> 
> And no, rowport, I'm not stalking you.



Excellent!  Glad to have you along.  Just keep the stalking in-game, please. 

Matt - do I get a prize for being the first GM to fill a table?


----------



## buzz (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, Matt. Give us the private room!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 17, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Yeah, Matt. Give us the private room!



OK, your PC gets an extra bennie for that!


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 17, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like the morning games have all been announced. Matt, please sign me up for my Synnabar buddy's *Weird Wars* game.
> 
> And no, rowport, I'm not stalking you.




buzz - you are in!  Don't you get to stalk rowport on a regular basis?  Leave all stalking at the door when walking into Games Plus - it's like the Rick's Cafe of gaming.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 17, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Excellent!  Glad to have you along.  Just keep the stalking in-game, please.
> 
> Matt - do I get a prize for being the first GM to fill a table?



 My playing isn't prize enough?


----------



## cdsaint (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, slightly off topic but we have a con (Spring Offensive XIV) going on down here in East Peoria April 30th through May 2nd. It isn't a game day exactly, but Hoog and I will be running some games and We'd like to see some of our ENWorld friends come down and visit us for some all weekend gaming fun.

Details are available through the links in my sig.

Chris


----------



## mgrasso (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh, man. I always miss the start of these threads. Well, it looks like the morning slot is full for games. I would like to run something, though, so we'll see what I've got up my sleeve for this Games Day. I missed the last one with a brutal flu.

Mike


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 18, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> My playing isn't prize enough?



Yes, I was just being greedy.


----------



## cdsaint (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey guys,
  Here is a guy looking for a game in Chicago. I've already pointed him towards this thread but if any of you want new players check this post.

Chris


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 19, 2004)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Oh, man. I always miss the start of these threads. Well, it looks like the morning slot is full for games. I would like to run something, though, so we'll see what I've got up my sleeve for this Games Day. I missed the last one with a brutal flu.
> 
> Mike



 The morning may not be full, there may be extra tables available.  I'll check and update.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## SGTScott (Jan 19, 2004)

*Coffee, Ciggs and D&D*

Hi all-
Well the morning looks kinda scarce as far as d20 anything goes. Would you mind if I ran a d20 BESM adventure in the morning? 
If not, I will still show up just to meet everybody. 


Scott
MP's lead the way!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 19, 2004)

Can a semitruck get to this location easily?  If no, could somebody give me a ride from the nearest truckstop?? If yes to either I'll show up and even run Dusk if anyone is interested.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 19, 2004)

SGTScott said:
			
		

> Hi all-
> Well the morning looks kinda scarce as far as d20 anything goes. Would you mind if I ran a d20 BESM adventure in the morning?
> If not, I will still show up just to meet everybody.
> 
> ...



 Welcome aboard!

I'm double-checking to make sure enough tables will be available to add another game.  In the meantime, why don't you go ahead and post any details about the game you'd like to run.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 19, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Can a semitruck get to this location easily?  If no, could somebody give me a ride from the nearest truckstop?? If yes to either I'll show up and even run Dusk if anyone is interested.



 Hmmm - I'm not sure how truck-accessible Games Plus is...  Anyone know where the best place for him might be?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 19, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Hmmm - I'm not sure how truck-accessible Games Plus is...  Anyone know where the best place for him might be?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt




Looking on the map, I've been on US 14 through Mt. Prospect b4.  Any Walmart lot in that area, that would do.  Note I'd try to slide in at about 11 at night to avoid traffic.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 19, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Looking on the map, I've been on US 14 through Mt. Prospect b4.  Any Walmart lot in that area, that would do.  Note I'd try to slide in at about 11 at night to avoid traffic.



 Yeah, I'm pretty sure there is a Wal-Mart about 10 minutes away from the store in Mount Prospect, but maybe someone else can confirm that.


----------



## thalmin (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes on the Walmart about 1 1/2 miles from the store. It's on Rt 12 (Rand Road). We can work out some kinda shuttle service for you.


----------



## SGTScott (Jan 19, 2004)

*Arcadia*

Hi-
Ok, here is what I plan on running, This is 7th level 3.5 adventure Called "The Assassins Gambit". It is set in Arcadia city of Magic and skulduggery in the world of Neo-Orion. The players may use the PHB, BESM d20 anime manual to generate their PC's. I will allow up to 6 players to play and will start at 0930 hours.
Players may e-mail me their characters for final approval and if there are clerics, I can e-mail Neo-Orions pantheon. Players may also e-mail me with any questions they might have, mind you, I am writing this at 2am, so if I miss something let me know.

BTW, I'm bringing my own coffee maker!


Scott
MP's Lead the way


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 19, 2004)

SGTScott said:
			
		

> Hi-
> Ok, here is what I plan on running, This is 7th level 3.5 adventure Called "The Assassins Gambit". It is set in Arcadia city of Magic and skulduggery in the world of Neo-Orion. The players may use the PHB, BESM d20 anime manual to generate their PC's. I will allow up to 6 players to play and will start at 0930 hours.
> Players may e-mail me their characters for final approval and if there are clerics, I can e-mail Neo-Orions pantheon. Players may also e-mail me with any questions they might have, mind you, I am writing this at 2am, so if I miss something let me know.
> 
> ...



 Great - got it on the schedule!

Thanks for signing up,
Matt


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 19, 2004)

I am signing up for the D&D miniatures battle in the AM.


----------



## Sharraunna (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd like to give a human paladin a try for the Shattered Circle game.  Any idea what pantheon you're using?

~~Sharraunna


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 19, 2004)

Alrighty, I would like to sign up for the afternoon game: Call of Cthulhu BRP - The Sound of One Hand Punching.

Maybe for the next Gameday I will have enough time to better acquaint myself with the rules and come up with an adventure for a Synnibarr game.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 20, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I am signing up for the D&D miniatures battle in the AM.



 As soon as you're approved, I'll get you added to the list!

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 20, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Alrighty, I would like to sign up for the afternoon game: Call of Cthulhu BRP - The Sound of One Hand Punching.
> 
> Maybe for the next Gameday I will have enough time to better acquaint myself with the rules and come up with an adventure for a Synnibarr game.



 Glad you're on board for my little game!

And don't threaten us with *Synnibarr* - you already questioned my abilities as Fate yesterday, so I may just sign up if you run it to challange you and Call Fate as much as possible


----------



## thalmin (Jan 20, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I am signing up for the D&D miniatures battle in the AM.



OK, you're in.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 20, 2004)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> I'd like to give a human paladin a try for the Shattered Circle game.  Any idea what pantheon you're using?
> 
> ~~Sharraunna




Let's go with PHB standard Greyhawk pantheon.  Keep things nice and simple.


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 20, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Glad you're on board for my little game!
> 
> And don't threaten us with *Synnibarr* - you already questioned my abilities as Fate yesterday, so I may just sign up if you run it to challange you and Call Fate as much as possible




Ahh, so will that be part of the "Phase 2" that Raven mentioned to you? Testing the abilities of possible new Fates to join in the ranks of the cult army he is secretly building? Are there any openings for lieutenants in there? I'd like to start working my way up in the ranks a little higher than "grunt" in the New Order of Synnibarrian Earth: Bringers of Light to Everyone and Everything Despite being Scorned. (NOSE:BLEEDS)

Hmm, maybe I could get Joe to play again with promises of a possible revenge against Barendd, whose Winged Warrior accidentally slew his twin sister (Joe) within a minute of the adventure's start.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 20, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> And don't threaten us with Synnibarr - you already questioned my abilities as Fate yesterday, so I may just sign up if you run it to challange you and Call Fate as much as possible






			
				Nazriel said:
			
		

> Ahh, so will that be part of the "Phase 2" that Raven mentioned to you? Testing the abilities of possible new Fates to join in the ranks of the cult army he is secretly building? Are there any openings for lieutenants in there? I'd like to start working my way up in the ranks a little higher than "grunt" in the New Order of Synnibarrian Earth: Bringers of Light to Everyone and Everything Despite being Scorned. (NOSE:BLEEDS)
> 
> Hmm, maybe I could get Joe to play again with promises of a possible revenge against Barendd, whose Winged Warrior accidentally slew his twin sister (Joe) within a minute of the adventure's start.



What?!!?!  You've been playing *Synnibarr* without me?!   Matt, your character is my *Weird Wars* game is so dead!  

And, Nazriel, I would be honored by have my character killed by Joe's character in retaliation!


----------



## ejja_1 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey naz, im in the lake in the hills area.
Let me know if you need aride.
Ejja_1


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 20, 2004)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Hey naz, im in the lake in the hills area.
> Let me know if you need aride.
> Ejja_1




Thank you for the offer, ejja.  But Sharraunna and I should be good, we make the trip to Mount Prospect pretty much every week, heh.



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> What?!!?! You've been playing Synnibarr without me?!  Matt, your character is my Weird Wars game is so dead!
> 
> And, Nazriel, I would be honored by have my character killed by Joe's character in retaliation!




No, we haven't been playing Synnibarr without you. Matt's just been having secret pow-wow emails with Raven c.s. McCracken, and Raven apparently has some secret plot afoot where he's keeping track of/gathering all the Fates for some "Phase 2" or something like that.

The questioning of abilities Matt mentioned was me bringing up the tough critters that Matt let get in our very first "adventure" into the Worldship of Synnibarr. Their difficulty rating was a little high for 1st level characters to face in my opinion. We should have been fighting more "Common" class enemies, not "Lesser."  *prepares to duck from any flying objects that come his way for talking about Synnibarr rules*

Oh, and Barendd, you get 2x the gaming points for a session if you successfully call Fate. So your surviving character from last Gameday technically could make 2nd level.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok, Let me see what my schedule looks like.  I'm going through trainer training earlier in the month and I may have a student with me.  I'll need to know if I can do a remote home call with a student.  If I can I'll plan on being there.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 20, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> No, we haven't been playing Synnibarr without you. Matt's just been having secret pow-wow emails with Raven c.s. McCracken, and Raven apparently has some secret plot afoot where he's keeping track of/gathering all the Fates for some "Phase 2" or something like that.
> 
> The questioning of abilities Matt mentioned was me bringing up the tough critters that Matt let get in our very first "adventure" into the Worldship of Synnibarr. Their difficulty rating was a little high for 1st level characters to face in my opinion. We should have been fighting more "Common" class enemies, not "Lesser."  *prepares to duck from any flying objects that come his way for talking about Synnibarr rules*
> 
> Oh, and Barendd, you get 2x the gaming points for a session if you successfully call Fate. So your surviving character from last Gameday technically could make 2nd level.



Good thing I kept the character sheet this time.  LOL!


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 21, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, Let me see what my schedule looks like.  I'm going through trainer training earlier in the month and I may have a student with me.  I'll need to know if I can do a remote home call with a student.  If I can I'll plan on being there.  I'll keep you posted.



 Tell the student that the Gameday is part of the training.


----------



## ejja_1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Oops! Tripped over this thread and got a *BUMP* on my rump.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 22, 2004)

More bumpage.


----------



## thalmin (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks like we will have to have some sort of March Fo(u)rth For GM's Day promotion  at the Game Day. Hmm.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 22, 2004)

very interesting, a game day, you don't say!  This is a really good idea.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 23, 2004)

Trev,

I will go with a human cleric and will start work on a 3rd level character soon.  Somehow, I think a cleric will be greatly needed in this adventure.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 23, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Trev,
> 
> I will go with a human cleric and will start work on a 3rd level character soon.  Somehow, I think a cleric will be greatly needed in this adventure.




You are a wise man, indeed, WR...wise indeed... 


EDIT: WHOOOOHOOO!!!! 1000 POSTS BABY!!!!


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Matt.

Here's my game listing, sorry it took a while to get together. I put it in slot 4 in the afternoon as I noted it was the empty one.  


Game 4 - *SG-1 Stargate RPG [D20]*
Summary - _"Prime Example"_
Several of the System Lords have fallen to the Tauri and their pet Sholva, Teal'c.  Now you stand in battle against the foe of your God and his Jaffa army.  He calls upon you to stand and die while he may escape to safety.  How can a God flee?  How can a God fear?  How can a God die?

At this moment you have become the God's plaything no longer.  Neither are you or your people to be the pawn and puppet of the Tauri.  Why trade one master for another?  You have freed yourselves and now you must free your people.

_You must kill your God._

6 mid-high level Jaffa Prime characters will be provided to cast down their God and free their people.  All players are welcome; just bring a set of dice and a pencil and be ready to play, play, play and not worry over the details.
GM - _FCWesel_
Seats - 6 open
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.


----------



## Relic (Jan 24, 2004)

I will be attending but I have not yet decided in what games I will play in.  I will probably run a Rokugan game in one of the open slots; all I have to do is write the introduction for it.  I will probably have a chance to do that this weekend so it can be posted.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 24, 2004)

FC - thanks for the summary - sounds exciting!

Relic - welcome aboard!  I have you marked down as undecided right now, so let me know when you're reday!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 24, 2004)

I will likely play in a morning game...but am not sure which...


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 24, 2004)

Trev,

It might be good to make a few back up characters for any stragglers or undecided people.  

As I recall we have: 

A human paladin played by Sharrauna

A human cleric played by me

A dwarven cleric

A dwarven figher

A dwarven wizard.

I think a rogue might come in handy.  Perhaps an elven rogue.  I will start working up my character in the next week or so.  Maybe you can restate the character creation rules and any special changes for this event.  (Am I correct in  presuming standard gp value of treasure and equipment as per the 3.5 DMG)?

Relic: Welcome aboard.  As a frequent attender and occassional DM at Chicago EN World Gamedays, you should find a few takers for your event.  It is generally a good idea to create a few extra characters for last minute walk-ins.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 24, 2004)

Trev

Instead of a dwarven cleric, I will play a dwarven rogue.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay, we have our rogue.  Or as some like to say, "expert treasure -seeker."  

We are about five weeks out from the Game Day and this is shaping up well. 

Is anyone bringing anything like Zombie or Fluxx, games that can be played between events in case someone wraps up early or has some down time?


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 24, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> We are about five weeks out from the Game Day and this is shaping up well.




Yeah, I'm really pleased at how quickly this one is shaping up.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Is anyone bringing anything like Zombie or Fluxx, games that can be played between events in case someone wraps up early or has some down time?




I will have copies of both.

-Matt


----------



## buzz (Jan 24, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Is anyone bringing anything like Zombie or Fluxx, games that can be played between events in case someone wraps up early or has some down time?



Forget that. More time to shop!!! 

Sincerely,
Mr. "They just raised my credit limit" Buzz
(Immediately followed by Mr. "My wife is going to kill me" Buzz)


----------



## Relic (Jan 24, 2004)

Schedule this game for one of the open slots for the evening (4 PM - 9 PM+).

*A Tainted Collection*

Month of the Dog, when harvests are prepared to bring to the market, when armies retreat for respect of winter’s touch, when rain and monsoons swarm over villages like nezumi over a tossed coin… when taxes for the Emperor are collected.  Or that is how things are supposed to go.  Imperial tax collector Torturi Payami has failed to arrive at a trading center near the Kaui Pass, the Crab fortification Mura nisa Shinden Hitomi (Village of Morning Light).  Rumors of bandits persist, accusations abundant, and suspects numerous.  Will Tortui Payami be found and the perpetrators brought to justice?  Or will the Emperor’s gold be lost and honor remain unsatisfied?

A Tainted Collection is a D&D 3.5 adventure set within the _Rokugan_ setting.  7th level characters will be provided.   Anyone with any questions or interests in Rokugan can email me by clicking Here.


----------



## thalmin (Jan 24, 2004)

Those children need to be rescued. I request a seat in Mark's Lost Caverns game in slot 2.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 24, 2004)

Relic said:
			
		

> Schedule this game for one of the open slots for the evening (4 PM - 9 PM+).
> 
> *A Tainted Collection*
> 
> ...



 Sounds great!  Got it on the schedule.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 24, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Those children need to be rescued. I request a seat in Mark's Lost Caverns game in slot 2.



 Spoken like a true hero!  Now, we'll just wait and see what Mark thinks of your heroics 

-Matt


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 25, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true hero!  Now, we'll just wait and see what Mark thinks of your heroics
> 
> -Matt




Those poor kids, sitting around just waiting to be saved while the heroes get stuck in Customs trying to get "Okayed" to pass through. The medieval weaponry isn't helping them state their case either I bet.


----------



## thalmin (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey, Matt, looks like we need to start getting some door prizes.


----------



## buzz (Jan 26, 2004)

I'd much rather win some games than some doors.

*ducks*


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok, I'm finally going to give one of these game days a shot...

Can you sign me up for the miniatures battle in the morning and "The Shattered Circle" in the afternoon?

Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Jan 26, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Those children need to be rescued. I request a seat in Mark's Lost Caverns game in slot 2.




Excellent!  You are in!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 26, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Hey, Matt, looks like we need to start getting some door prizes.





I can't remember if I said this earlier, but I am going to donate the signed Dragonlance book.  I did not even page through it, I wanted to keep it prestine for the next lucky winner.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Matt

If need be...if there'd be more interest in it from the gang...I can easily run my Stargate game in the morning slot.  I know GP has plenty of the table space for the most part.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 26, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Those children need to be rescued. I request a seat in Mark's Lost Caverns game in slot 2.



 Yeah, my first round of whining and begging to local game companies hasn't netted too much reply.  Time to start getting tough!!!


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 26, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm finally going to give one of these game days a shot...
> 
> Can you sign me up for the miniatures battle in the morning and "The Shattered Circle" in the afternoon?
> 
> Thanks!



 Great!  Now that you're trying a Gameday, you're sure to be addicted 

Since we have our new "GM Approval" rule in effect, I just need the okay from the GM's and you're in the games!

Thanks and welcome aboard!
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 26, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I can't remember if I said this earlier, but I am going to donate the signed Dragonlance book.  I did not even page through it, I wanted to keep it prestine for the next lucky winner.



 Yup - and thank you again for the donation!

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 26, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey Matt
> 
> If need be...if there'd be more interest in it from the gang...I can easily run my Stargate game in the morning slot.  I know GP has plenty of the table space for the most part.



 I'll leave it up to you.  We're pretty well balanced as far as games go in each slot.

-Matt


----------



## thalmin (Jan 26, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm finally going to give one of these game days a shot...
> 
> Can you sign me up for the miniatures battle in the morning and "The Shattered Circle" in the afternoon?
> 
> Thanks!



Great, welcome aboard, both for the Game Day and for the minis game.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm pleased to announce the welcoming of my last vict...er.... player. Yes.  Welcome aboard, Tracer!  Please see my game description for details about making a character, and email me when you're done or if you have any questions.  

As for a comprehensive list of what kinds of characters we have...well I'm a tad bit busy at the moment, so would you mind keeping tabs on who's playing what for right now, William Ronald?

Wow. I have a full game.  I feel speshul...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 27, 2004)

I have made my decison.. I know you've all been waiting with bated breath... 

sign me up for Mark's dragon game!   (if he'll have me, that is)  If he's feeling mean, or has a reason to boot me, then sign up up for the D&D minis game.


----------



## Mark (Jan 27, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> ...sign me up for Mark's dragon game!




You, Sir, are in!


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 27, 2004)

My excitement builds as the date draws near.  It will be good to see you all in person again!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 27, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> My excitement builds as the date draws near.  It will be good to see you all in person again!



Same to you!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 27, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I'm would like to run a D&D Miniatures battle for 4-6 players. Morning slot. 100 point warbands. Rules can be taught (hey, it's D&D combat mostly). Figures from both Harbinger and Dragoneye sets, figures can be provided.




I've never done a D&D minis battle...so them rules and figures you say can be provided...I'll be needin' them.

Nevertheless...I will destoy you all.  

(Just thought I'd warn you ahead of time.)


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 27, 2004)

Yay Trev, a third Dragon. Now it'll be more than a 1-on-1 fight in the morning.  One more person and a giant mountaintop with a perimeter of elastic rope and we can have a tag-team match. 

Wonder how much damage a body slam from an adult dragon would be?


----------



## ejja_1 (Jan 27, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Trev,
> 
> It might be good to make a few back up characters for any stragglers or undecided people.
> 
> ...




Actually im playing a Dwarven Barbarian.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 27, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Yay Trev, a third Dragon. Now it'll be more than a 1-on-1 fight in the morning.  One more person and a giant mountaintop with a perimeter of elastic rope and we can have a tag-team match.
> 
> Wonder how much damage a body slam from an adult dragon would be?





I like the way you think, good sir, I like it indeed... 


"CAN YOU SMELLLLLLL WHAT THE DRAG-ON'S COOKIN'?!!!!!"


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 28, 2004)

OK - once again, I think I have everything up to date...

How quickly this Gameday is shaping up is pretty darn exciting!

-Matt


----------



## Sharraunna (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd like to give Tales of Wyn D'mere a shot, if Reidzilla will have me. 

~~Sharraunna


----------



## Reidzilla (Jan 28, 2004)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> I'd like to give Tales of Wyn D'mere a shot, if Reidzilla will have me.
> 
> ~~Sharraunna




You're in! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 28, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I like the way you think, good sir, I like it indeed...
> 
> 
> "CAN YOU SMELLLLLLL WHAT THE DRAG-ON'S COOKIN'?!!!!!"




I don't know where we could get a chair appropriately large enough for a Dragon though. Or a table. Or a trash can...*sigh* Might just have to be simple tooth and claw fighting. 

And Trev, I've been meaning to ask. Where is that quote from? The Mannequin Noah bit.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 28, 2004)

If my memory serves me right, the quote in my profile came from DM Magic.  It was in a thread...about God knows what.  I think people were photoshopping Eric Noah's old avatar (himself) and he made it creepy... here, I think I still have it.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 29, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> If my memory serves me right, the quote in my profile came from DM Magic.  It was in a thread...about God knows what.  I think people were photoshopping Eric Noah's old avatar (himself) and he made it creepy... here, I think I still have it.



 That is the creepiest thing I've seen in a while.  And I live a bizarre life.

-Matt


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks, I had to know since every time I read it I still find it amusing in an odd and disturbing way.  Kind of like Matt's life!

KIDDING! KIDDING!

I'll have everyone know that I have suffered very minimal sanity point loss for catching glimpses of MattyHelms' "bizarre" life.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 29, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Thanks, I had to know since every time I read it I still find it amusing in an odd and disturbing way.  Kind of like Matt's life!
> 
> KIDDING! KIDDING!
> 
> I'll have everyone know that I have suffered very minimal sanity point loss for catching glimpses of MattyHelms' "bizarre" life.



 That's it!  You've just cursed the entire Cthulhu session to several hours of my chair dancing!!!!  

Anyway, for those of you playing in my game, I am getting ready to create the pregens.  I'd really like the most of you to play Shaolin Monks on a pilgrimage, but there is room for other Old West in Space style stereotypes - burned-out gunslinger, journalist, travelling salesman, wandering peacekeeper/soldier.

Any specific character requests?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## buzz (Jan 29, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Any specific character requests?



What about being able to shoot giant frickin' laser beams out of my eyes?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 29, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> What about being able to shoot giant frickin' laser beams out of my eyes?



But he's not running Synnibarr this time!


----------



## Mark (Jan 29, 2004)

Got a call from Cam (barrel rider) today.  I think he and PatB will be trying to make it to this one.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Matt,

Please add Mark & Troy to my Wyn D'mere game. They would post but they are "internet challenged" right now. Thanks!

_All right folks! Only three seats left, who wants them? _


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 29, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> That's it!  You've just cursed the entire Cthulhu session to several hours of my chair dancing!!!!




Your chair dancing Matt, does not even compare...to _*THIS*_

www.stud.ntnu.no/home/alexann


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 29, 2004)

A game day, what a great idea!


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 29, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> What about being able to shoot giant frickin' laser beams out of my eyes?



 You or your character?


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 29, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Matt,
> 
> Please add Mark & Troy to my Wyn D'mere game. They would post but they are "internet challenged" right now. Thanks!
> 
> _All right folks! Only three seats left, who wants them? _



 Unfortunately, I gotta be the bad guy here and enforce the rules - no signing up by proxy.  It's up to you, of course, if you choose to let them in your game should they show up that day...

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 29, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Your chair dancing Matt, does not even compare...to _*THIS*_
> 
> www.stud.ntnu.no/home/alexann



 Hunh.  You really can find anything on the Internet.


----------



## rowport (Jan 30, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> That's it!  You've just cursed the entire Cthulhu session to several hours of my chair dancing!!!!
> 
> Anyway, for those of you playing in my game, I am getting ready to create the pregens.  I'd really like the most of you to play Shaolin Monks on a pilgrimage, but there is room for other Old West in Space style stereotypes - burned-out gunslinger, journalist, travelling salesman, wandering peacekeeper/soldier.
> 
> ...



Matt-

My only request is that you surprise me utterly.  OTOH, it would be wild fun to compete with other monks in obscure nuggets of "wisdom"...  (Think: "Mystery Men"...)


----------



## buzz (Jan 30, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> But he's not running Synnibarr this time!



<Picard>
Not good enough, dammit! NOT GOOD ENOUGH!!!
</Picard>


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 30, 2004)

This thread somehow always manages to find its way back on topic after resisting repeated threats at becoming permanently derailed.  Particularly by the Synnibarr contingent.  Amazing isn't it?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 30, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> This thread somehow always manages to find its way back on topic after resisting repeated threats at becoming permanently derailed.  Particularly by the Synnibarr contingent.  Amazing isn't it?



I wasn't going to respond to this, but....damn, I did!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 30, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> This thread somehow always manages to find its way back on topic after resisting repeated threats at becoming permanently derailed.  Particularly by the Synnibarr contingent.  Amazing isn't it?



OK, I'll actually post ON TOPIC, just to amaze and astound everyone!

To the players in my *Weird Wars* game... Think about what kind of character you'd like to play.  Right now, here's what I have planned for possible PCs. I may tweak the batch a bit, but these are the choices for now.  OSI is the branch which investigates/works with the Supernatural.  Even soldiers without OSI levels work for the OSI, and the Resistance Fighter works witih the OSI.


Joseph Holiday - Officer 3 / OSI Operative 3
Horace Grim - Grunt 3 / OSI Adept 3
Conrad Jenkins - Grunt 3 / OSI Chaplain 3
Adam Cohen - Medic 5 / OSI Chapalin 1
Matt Hawkins - Scout 6
Franz Becker - Resistance Fighter 6
Little Orphan Girl - Com 3


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 30, 2004)

Trevalon,

Hereis what I have listed in terms of characters for each player in *The Shattered Circle*:

Sharrauna – Human Paladin

KnowTheToe – Dwarven Rogue

William Ronald – Human Cleric

Ejja_1—Dwarven Barbarian

Barendd Nobeard – Dwarven Wizard 

Tracer Bullet42 - ?

Can  you restate the character creation rules, and any other special rules for the event? Thanks!!!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jan 30, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Trevalon,
> 
> Hereis what I have listed in terms of characters for each player in *The Shattered Circle*:
> 
> ...





MY CHARACTER RULES:

28 point, nonstandard point-buy
3rd level character with standard treasure.

email all characters to me at jjambros at uiuc.edu


----------



## buzz (Jan 30, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Horace Grim - Grunt 3 / OSI Adept 3



This guy looks interesting. Can he shoot giant frickin' laser beams out of his eyes?

Either way, I'll play him.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 30, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Barendd Nobeard – Dwarven Wizard



Not 100% sure I'm going dwarven wizard, but I'll definitely stick with wizard so we have an arcane caster.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 30, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> This guy looks interesting. Can he shoot giant frickin' laser beams out of his eyes?
> 
> Either way, I'll play him.



Laser beams?  Not....yet.

He's yours.  Definitely one of my favorite PCs for this game.


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 30, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Anyway, for those of you playing in my game, I am getting ready to create the pregens.  I'd really like the most of you to play Shaolin Monks on a pilgrimage, but there is room for other Old West in Space style stereotypes - burned-out gunslinger, journalist, travelling salesman, wandering peacekeeper/soldier.
> 
> Any specific character requests?
> 
> ...




How many sanity points could I automatically drain from people who merely hear my character's sales pitch if I were to be an Amway travelling salesman?


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 31, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> [*]Franz Becker - Resistance Fighter 6
> [/list]




I'd like to give this a shot.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 31, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> How many sanity points could I automatically drain from people who merely hear my character's sales pitch if I were to be an Amway travelling salesman?




Haven't you heard my sales pitches at the last Gamedays?  

I should be working up the characters this weekend, so last chance for requests.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 31, 2004)

Rowport - Based on your wish, you'll get a Synnibarr character.  

-Matt

EDIT - forgot to say who I was talking to!  Silly Matty.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 31, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Franz Becker - Resistance Fighter 6
> I'd like to give this a shot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt



You got it!


----------



## rowport (Jan 31, 2004)

Barendd-

Wow- what great names for the PCs (especially "Horace Grim"... ooo, shiver)!  Hmm... let's check out the list of options...  

My stalker buddy Buzz has the coolest name dude, and Matty has the Kraut... I mean, Resistance Fighter...
Horace Grim - Grunt 3 / OSI Adept 3
Franz Becker - Resistance Fighter 6

"Joseph Holiday" actually has a really cool war-movie-hero sound to it, but since I know next to nothing about actual military protocols I will pass on the Officer.
Joseph Holiday - Officer 3 / OSI Operative 3

Since I play a Scout in Star Wars and a Ranger/Rogue in D&D, a Scout character seems too easy (although cool), so let's keep looking...
Matt Hawkins - Scout 6

A medic could be fun- especially if I withhold healing from jerks I don't like and risk court-martial (  ), so that's an option...
Adam Cohen - Medic 5 / OSI Chapalin 1

And, we all know that everybody finds God in foxholes, so Conrad looks good, too...
Conrad Jenkins - Grunt 3 / OSI Chaplain 3

BUT, what could possibly surpass the Little Orphan Girl from the local village??
Little Orphan Girl - Com 3

LOL   

OK, no, seriously, I will go with Conrad Jenkins- the Bible Belt preacher who volunteered to fight in the Big One.  "Fear God, but carry a big ammo belt."

(Actually, please let me know if my playing an over-the-top preacher will offend anybody- that is certainly not my intent.  I am thinking "TV Evangelist" style.)


----------



## cdsaint (Jan 31, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> [*]Matt Hawkins - Scout 6
> [/list]




Ok, I'll grab this guy, so I can go out scouting rather than hang out with the bible thumper. 

  Rowport, None taken...

Chris


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> (Actually, please let me know if my playing an over-the-top preacher will offend anybody- that is certainly not my intent.  I am thinking "TV Evangelist" style.)



Silly, rowport! TV hadn't been invented yet.


----------



## Nazriel (Jan 31, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> OK, no, seriously, I will go with Conrad Jenkins- the Bible Belt preacher who volunteered to fight in the Big One.  "Fear God, but carry a big ammo belt."
> 
> (Actually, please let me know if my playing an over-the-top preacher will offend anybody- that is certainly not my intent.  I am thinking "TV Evangelist" style.)




Even though I'm not playing in that game, expect a Dragon from Mark's game to fly by and roast the evangelist, then fly off without another word. 

Not serious about it, but it would be amusing if it did happen. I imagine a moment of silence as everyone tries to comprehend what just happened, and then goes on with their lives minus one evangelist.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 1, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Trevalon,
> 
> Hereis what I have listed in terms of characters for each player in *The Shattered Circle*:
> 
> ...




Sorry I haven't made up my character yet...I'm thinking I'll be a human fighter and just go feat-crazy...

I'll email him in the next few days...


----------



## Mark (Feb 1, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Even though I'm not playing in that game, expect a Dragon from Mark's game to fly by and roast the evangelist, then fly off without another word.




Give me a heads up when you need the dragon and our table will take a break


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 1, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Even though I'm not playing in that game, expect a Dragon from Mark's game to fly by and roast the evangelist, then fly off without another word.
> 
> Not serious about it, but it would be amusing if it did happen. I imagine a moment of silence as everyone tries to comprehend what just happened, and then goes on with their lives minus one evangelist.



That's fine, as long as some WWII pilots from my game get to return the favor!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 1, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Silly, rowport! TV hadn't been invented yet.



Oh, it had, it just wasn't very widespread.  The first "broadcast" was in the 1930s (I think) and for some reason I keep thinking Pittsburg, PA.

But, apparently  between 1942-1944 - German broadcasts from Paris via Eiffel Tower (according to http://www.tvhistory.tv/1942-1945.htm ).  In the movie "Contact" don't the aliens send back a picture of Hitler, because it was one of the first things broadcast by earth?

Anyway, that'd be a great Weird Wars game--foiling the German TV "weapon" in Paris--with appropriate "Weird Wars" twists, of course.  Hmmmm, the Eiffel Tower as an animated construct....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 1, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Barendd-
> 
> Wow- what great names for the PCs (especially "Horace Grim"... ooo, shiver)!  Hmm... let's check out the list of options...
> 
> ...



First, the American PC names are from a Pinnacle *Weird Wars* supplement, so I can't take credit for that.  I did change the characters and level them up a bit.

Don't knock the Little Orphan Girl.... {where is that "evil" smiley when we need one?!!}

Sounds good to me!  I will now have to change Conrad's back story to match your version.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2004)

Bad news guys - I ain't going to make it.

Unfortunately Werner missed my January hometime in which I was to take a renewal test for my Hazmat endorsement.  I have to retake the test eventually, and the reschedule is on the 20th.  I can't take back to back weekends off


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 1, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Bad news guys - I ain't going to make it.
> 
> Unfortunately Werner missed my January hometime in which I was to take a renewal test for my Hazmat endorsement.  I have to retake the test eventually, and the reschedule is on the 20th.  I can't take back to back weekends off



That's too bad. 

Good luck on the test!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 1, 2004)

Well Kent, since the two PC's I was most theoretically interested in playing have been snagged, I'll rely on your guidance to select from the remaining three character options.  I really don't have much preference at this juncture, so let me know which one will provide the best intro to Weird Wars...or at least prove most useful to this mission.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 1, 2004)

Matty:
I'll either play one of the shaolin monks or your typical sneaky, egocentric, gloryhound journalist.  I'm leaning towards the latter, but would be happy as Liu Kang from Mortal Kombat .


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 1, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Well Kent, since the two PC's I was most theoretically interested in playing have been snagged, I'll rely on your guidance to select from the remaining three character options.  I really don't have much preference at this juncture, so let me know which one will provide the best intro to Weird Wars...or at least prove most useful to this mission.



I'm not averse to changing and "doubling up" on some of the character types.

But the group will need an officer and a medic of some sort is always useful.  

I'd love to see you barking out orders (and the other PCs reacting to the orders) and would suggest you try him.  Let's take this offline and maybe tweak your character ("Joseph Holiday") a little.

And if that doesn't work, there's always the Little Orphan Girl.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 1, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I'd love to see you barking out orders (and the other PCs reacting to the orders) and would suggest you try him.  Let's take this offline and maybe tweak your character ("Joseph Holiday") a little.




As it is written, so it shall be done .
This guy just sounds like Bruce Willis to me, so that's how I'm gonna play him.  Harry Stamper with a little of this and a touch of that mized in.


----------



## rowport (Feb 1, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> As it is written, so it shall be done .
> This guy just sounds like Bruce Willis to me, so that's how I'm gonna play him.  Harry Stamper with a little of this and a touch of that mized in.



Hellfire and damnation, Holiday!  Let's send them Nazis back to the Pits!


----------



## rowport (Feb 1, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Oh, it had, it just wasn't very widespread.  The first "broadcast" was in the 1930s (I think) and for some reason I keep thinking Pittsburg, PA.
> 
> But, apparently  between 1942-1944 - German broadcasts from Paris via Eiffel Tower (according to http://www.tvhistory.tv/1942-1945.htm ).  In the movie "Contact" don't the aliens send back a picture of Hitler, because it was one of the first things broadcast by earth?
> 
> Anyway, that'd be a great Weird Wars game--foiling the German TV "weapon" in Paris--with appropriate "Weird Wars" twists, of course.  Hmmmm, the Eiffel Tower as an animated construct....



Television is the voice of the Devil!  Hellfire and damnation!


----------



## rowport (Feb 1, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Laser beams?  Not....yet.
> 
> He's yours.  Definitely one of my favorite PCs for this game.



'Giant frickin' laser beams'..?  He's a pawn of SATAN!  Hellfire and damnation!


----------



## rowport (Feb 1, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Rowport - Based on your wish, you'll get a Synnibarr character.
> 
> -Matt
> 
> EDIT - forgot to say who I was talking to!  Silly Matty.



Synnibar?!  Hellfire and damnation!

...oh, wait... wrong game.

Matty Helms?!  Hellfire and damnation!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 1, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Hellfire and damnation, Holiday!  Let's send them Nazis back to the Pits!




You been spiking that holy water and drinking it from yer canteen again Jenkins?  You just make sure these other boys are ready to do what's right and that God's behind them when the time comes!!


----------



## Henwy (Feb 1, 2004)

I've never been to one of the gamedays but I'm intersted in signing up for the D&D miniatures game and learning a bit more about it. By the 28th, the ones I ordered should have arrived and I'd like to get a chance to play with more people.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 1, 2004)

Henwy said:
			
		

> I've never been to one of the gamedays but I'm intersted in signing up for the D&D miniatures game and learning a bit more about it. By the 28th, the ones I ordered should have arrived and I'd like to get a chance to play with more people.



 Great!  Since we have that whole new GM's Approval First rule, we'll get you igned up as soon as thalmin gives the okay.

The Gamedays are a great chance to try out some new things and meet some new gamers.  Glad you can make it.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 1, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Bad news guys - I ain't going to make it.
> 
> Unfortunately Werner missed my January hometime in which I was to take a renewal test for my Hazmat endorsement.  I have to retake the test eventually, and the reschedule is on the 20th.  I can't take back to back weekends off



 Too bad, but good luck on the test!

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 1, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Matty:
> I'll either play one of the shaolin monks or your typical sneaky, egocentric, gloryhound journalist.  I'm leaning towards the latter, but would be happy as Liu Kang from Mortal Kombat .



 Everyone sure seems ready to play seedy in my game!

I'm was leaning towards the Shaolin Monks because their natural ability to kick @$$ and their tendency to do the right thing makes them easy PC's to involve in an adventure.

I'll have a justification for every character I bring, though.

-Matt


----------



## thalmin (Feb 2, 2004)

Henwy said:
			
		

> I've never been to one of the gamedays but I'm intersted in signing up for the D&D miniatures game and learning a bit more about it. By the 28th, the ones I ordered should have arrived and I'd like to get a chance to play with more people.



OK by me. Welcome to the game and the Game Day.


----------



## rowport (Feb 2, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> You been spiking that holy water and drinking it from yer canteen again Jenkins?  You just make sure these other boys are ready to do what's right and that God's behind them when the time comes!!




LOL!  I sense a fun game coming... <game sense... tingling!>


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 3, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> LOL!  I sense a fun game coming... <game sense... tingling!>




Yeah, me too !!


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 3, 2004)

Hmm... things are quiet, so I'm going to abuse the thread...

[flagrant abuse]
Sunday, February 15th, I will be running a demo of the new *Cthulhu: Dark Ages* game out at Games Plus at 12:30.  Stop on by if you're interested.
[/flagrant abuse]

-Matt


----------



## buzz (Feb 3, 2004)

Damn you, Matty Helms!

So, is C: DA cool?


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 4, 2004)

Sounds like fun, but a side trip to Chicago on Valentine's weekend, two weeks prior to the Gameday just isn't in the cards for this Ent.

Have fun...and as Buzz asked...is the game cool?


----------



## rowport (Feb 4, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun, but a side trip to Chicago on Valentine's weekend, two weeks prior to the Gameday just isn't in the cards for this Ent.
> 
> Have fun...and as Buzz asked...is the game cool?



At the risk of echoing... Valentine's weekend two weeks before a Game Day is just not going to happen for me.  "Damn you, Matty Helms!"  (Why does that keep making me think of a Shatner speech?  Fist in the air... "KAHHNNN!")


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 4, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun, but a side trip to Chicago on Valentine's weekend, two weeks prior to the Gameday just isn't in the cards for this Ent.
> 
> Have fun...and as Buzz asked...is the game cool?




Yeah, I think I'm just taunting most of you instead of actually expecting you to attend.  The game is printed, on its way to distributers, and should be on shelves late next week.  Which means you'll know your answers very soon...

As for "is it cool?"  Oh, yes, it is.  It's a stand-alone game, using Chaosium's standard rules - it's like standard *Call of Cthulhu* with some of the more action-oriented bits from *Stormbringer* plugged in.  Forms of magic other than Mythos are dealt with as well - occult and ritualistic spells.  For extra flavor, some other mythological creatures are in the bestiary.  Looks like it's going to be a cool historical fantasy game.  I may have to run it at the next Gameday.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 4, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> At the risk of echoing... Valentine's weekend two weeks before a Game Day is just not going to happen for me.  "Damn you, Matty Helms!"  (Why does that keep making me think of a Shatner speech?  Fist in the air... "KAHHNNN!")



 Someday I hope to be famous enough for Shatner to curse me...


----------



## buzz (Feb 4, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Looks like it's going to be a cool historical fantasy game.  I may have to run it at the next Gameday.



This is pretty much the first time I've looked forward to a Chaosium game since Ringworld came out. How the mighty have fallen... but I guess that's off-topic.

MattyHelms, consider me signed up for whichever slot in whichever Game Day you eventually choose to run it.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 4, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> This is pretty much the first time I've looked forward to a Chaosium game since Ringworld came out. How the mighty have fallen... but I guess that's off-topic.
> 
> MattyHelms, consider me signed up for whichever slot in whichever Game Day you eventually choose to run it.



 Yup, should be the first big hit for Chaosium in a while.

BUT, back to the game I am actually running...
I have the following characters created, if anyone wants to snatch them up:
Ex-soldier
Salesman
Journalist
Gunslinger
4 Shaolin Monks

-Matt


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 4, 2004)

Yoink!

I'll take one of the Shaolin Monks, Matt.


----------



## rowport (Feb 4, 2004)

Dude, I want a Gunslinger.

"Hands high, varmint!  Wha' kinda freaky beastie are you?"  Spits chaw.


----------



## sarg. wallacefe2 (Feb 5, 2004)

*i want to join*

hi im john im  kindda new and i only no the basics of d&d.do u think any of the games would let a newbie like me join.


    thanks


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 5, 2004)

Nazriel and rowport - done and done.

These are just what I've made up so far.  If you have your heart set on something, let me know.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 5, 2004)

sarg. wallacefe2 said:
			
		

> hi im john im  kindda new and i only no the basics of d&d.do u think any of the games would let a newbie like me join.
> 
> 
> thanks



 I suppose it's up to the individual DM, but I don't see why not - the Gamedays are all about trying new things with new people.  Heck, I've run and played sever d20 games without knowing the rules...

Go ahead and let us know what games look good to you and we'll wait for DM approval, okay?

Thanks and welcome aboard!
Matt


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 5, 2004)

Matty:
I will take either the journalist (which I sort of requested earlier in this thread) or the ex-soldier.  A bit of detail about each might help...or you can just assign either one of them to me.

Sarg/John:
At the risk of chiming in on behalf of the various DM's, I'm willing to bet that several of these games are fine for novice players.  Heck, I played in my first Cthulhu and d20 Modern games at events like this, and this time out I'm giving Weird Wars a shot.  Many of the folks running these game expect a little rookie training since people tend to dabble in new systems during these events.  Just a pick a game or two that sound interesting (and still have openings), and post a message asking the DM if they'd mind a newbie.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 5, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> I suppose it's up to the individual DM, but I don't see why not - the Gamedays are all about trying new things with new people.  Heck, I've run and played sever d20 games without knowing the rules...
> 
> Go ahead and let us know what games look good to you and we'll wait for DM approval, okay?
> 
> ...




Dang it Matty!  Ya beat me to the punch by mere seconds...


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 5, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Matty:
> I will take either the journalist (which I sort of requested earlier in this thread) or the ex-soldier.  A bit of detail about each might help...or you can just assign either one of them to me.
> 
> Sarg/John:
> At the risk of chiming in on behalf of the various DM's, I'm willing to bet that several of these games are fine for novice players.  Heck, I played in my first Cthulhu and d20 Modern games at events like this, and this time out I'm giving Weird Wars a shot.  Many of the folks running these game expect a little rookie training since people tend to dabble in new systems during these events.  Just a pick a game or two that sound interesting (and still have openings), and post a message asking the DM if they'd mind a newbie.



 Yup - I thought someone had asked 'bout a journalist...

I really haven't fleshed out the personalities, largely the characters are just the attributes, skills, and perhaps a reason for being where you are.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 5, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Dang it Matty!  Ya beat me to the punch by mere seconds...



 Well, it's not quite Shatner, but I'll take it!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 5, 2004)

*Prizes*

Matt:  I have ordered some prizes for the Gameday.  If they arrive in time, great.  If not, we can save them until June (or whenever).

And I promise--it's not a copy of *Synnibarr*!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 5, 2004)

sarg. wallacefe2 said:
			
		

> hi im john im  kindda new and i only no the basics of d&d.do u think any of the games would let a newbie like me join.
> 
> 
> thanks





There have been many games played where people did not know the rules, so you should not have an issue.  I am playing the D&D miniatures game in the morning and have no idea how to play.  however, I do know that I am going to kick some serious butt.


----------



## ejja_1 (Feb 5, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> There have been many games played where people did not know the rules, so you should not have an issue.  I am playing the D&D miniatures game in the morning and have no idea how to play.  however, I do know that I am going to kick some serious butt.





For all you guys out there talking smack, I beleave the qoute goes something close to this.(edited for Erics grandma)
" I eat with my butt and talk nothing but crap. "


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 6, 2004)

Ejja, I remember a time when crap flowed from your tongue like honey and lead a party of nieve souls to their deaths.  Revenge will be mine, but take it easy on me, I'm a noob


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 6, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Ejja, I remember a time when crap flowed from your tongue like honey and lead a party of nieve souls to their deaths.  Revenge will be mine, but take it easy on me, I'm a noob




Hot damn that was a fun game...   uncle ejja, will you teach me how to trick all of MY fellow players? hehehehe!


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 6, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Matt:  I have ordered some prizes for the Gameday.  If they arrive in time, great.  If not, we can save them until June (or whenever).
> 
> And I promise--it's not a copy of *Synnibarr*!



 Well, there goes my surprise 

Thanks a bunch,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 7, 2004)

Things that go *bump* in the night...


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 8, 2004)

So, umm, how 'bout them Cubbies?


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2004)

The giant, man-eating kind?


----------



## rowport (Feb 8, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> The giant, man-eating kind?



The ones that can shoot giant frickin' laser beams out of their eyes.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 8, 2004)

A heartfelt bump and a reminder....

MY PLAYERS. PLEASE GET YOUR CHARACTERS TO ME IN THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO.  

If I could get them by next weekend, it'd be nifty.  A valentine's present, if you will... 

A reminder of what PCs are:  3rd level heroes, standard treasure for level, 28 point non-standard point buy.


----------



## rowport (Feb 9, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> A heartfelt bump and a reminder....
> 
> MY PLAYERS. PLEASE GET YOUR CHARACTERS TO ME IN THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO.
> 
> ...




A *bump* thinly disguised with a meaningless question...

Trev, what the heck does your sig mean??  It sounds like a quote from a really bad, straight-to-video horror flick.


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 9, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> A *bump* thinly disguised with a meaningless question...
> 
> Trev, what the heck does your sig mean??  It sounds like a quote from a really bad, straight-to-video horror flick.




The answer you seek has already been given on page 9 of this thread.


----------



## ejja_1 (Feb 9, 2004)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Ejja, I remember a time when crap flowed from your tongue like honey and lead a party of nieve souls to their deaths.  Revenge will be mine, but take it easy on me, I'm a noob




Heh, you make me blush. 
Im no master player, in fact this will be my third time playing.
I just wanted to use that qoute, and this happened to be the best opportunity.
The real mastermind will be Thalmin, he's got the edge.


----------



## ejja_1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Hot damn that was a fun game...   uncle ejja, will you teach me how to trick all of MY fellow players? hehehehe!




It helps to have a DM the calibur of Mr. Clover, it was completely up to him to let me trick Er Guide my fellow players to that outcome.
And by the way, my hats off to the rest of the party for being such good sports about it. I was expecting to get jumped in the parking lot....


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 9, 2004)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> I was expecting to get jumped in the parking lot....




We were waiting out front, is it our fault you snuck out the back.


----------



## rowport (Feb 9, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> The answer you seek has already been given on page 9 of this thread.




Aha!  THanks, Naz!  And... hokey smokes!  That is a DISTURBING picture of Eric Noah!!

Why are dummies so scary?  They are two feet tall and made of wood.  And yet...


----------



## rowport (Feb 9, 2004)

Mark Clover, do you secretly pose as an artist model?http://landfantasy2.free.fr/McKenna/Diabolist.jpg

Wow, seriously, this really looks a lot like you!  And, a diabolist to boot!


----------



## thalmin (Feb 9, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Mark Clover, do you secretly pose as an artist model?http://landfantasy2.free.fr/McKenna/Diabolist.jpg
> 
> Wow, seriously, this really looks a lot like you!  And, a diabolist to boot!



It certainly looks like he has Marks eyes. Probably in his left sleeve.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 9, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Mark Clover, do you secretly pose as an artist model?http://landfantasy2.free.fr/McKenna/Diabolist.jpg




This is just BEGGING to be photoshopped....


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 10, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> A heartfelt bump and a reminder....
> 
> MY PLAYERS. PLEASE GET YOUR CHARACTERS TO ME IN THE NEXT WEEK OR TWO.
> 
> ...




Trevalon, I will get my character to you soon.  Everything has been hectic of late.  

I have a quick question: Do the characters know each other before they march to their deaths,...   oops, I mean begin the adventure?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 10, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Trevalon, I will get my character to you soon.  Everything has been hectic of late.
> 
> I have a quick question: Do the characters know each other before they march to their deaths,...   oops, I mean begin the adventure?





Yeah, we'll go with that.  Or you could all be perfect strangers.  Doesn't really matter to me, my friend, since you'll all be dying horrible deaths anyway...


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 11, 2004)

Wow, just a few more weeks...


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 11, 2004)

*Early Empty Playing Slots?*

Is there any reason why the early slots are left empy? Are people looking for something else d20 (3.5) based at the start of the day?


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 11, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Is there any reason why the early slots are left empy? Are people looking for something else d20 (3.5) based at the start of the day?



 Could be.  Are you willing to step up to the plate?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 11, 2004)

Well Matty, if people are just looking for another 3.5 fantasy adventure, I tend to run them via 32 high fantasy point build. I could run something but depends on if that's the reason that the first slots don't have a lot of people. I see a lot of great ideas here but see that most are filled on the 2nd half of the day. I'm kninda just wondering if it's timing or the game selection.


----------



## buzz (Feb 11, 2004)

Maybe we've simply reached the max number of people who plan to attend, and have more games offered than players to fill them.

Still, we've got another week or two; some last-minute entries will likely pop up.


----------



## Joe Gamer (Feb 11, 2004)

If it's open to new gamers, I'd like to sign up for Slot Two, Game 1 - D&D - The Lost Caverns.  I used to play when I was younger, but haven't played in a while.  I thought it would be fun to play a game again.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey Matt.

My game's had no movement or interest at all from what I can see.  :sniff:: )  Why don't we kill the slot and I will save it for the next game day (I'll get it in right away next time).


To Everyone Else:  

Is there any interest in another game; in either the morning or afternoon slot? If some suggestions of what people would like to see were presented I might be willing to step up, depending on the game, and run one or both the morning and afternoon.  Doesn't have to be just D20, I have experience in a fair amount of games.


----------



## Painfully (Feb 11, 2004)

I've been hesitant to sign up for any games just yet.  There are things in the works that could alter my weekend plans.  I'll certainly talk to my regular group and see if they are interested in coming.

If anybody else is holding off, please just make a courtesy post, and maybe Matty can put up that "undecided" category to help gauge interest.

Unofficially, I like Tales of Wyn'dmer in the morning, and both Stargate and Rokugan in the afternoon (tough choices since I like both afternoon games especially).  I'll firm up my choices as soon as I'm able, but no later than next Wednesday, the 18th.

Maybe this just proves we need a third slot so people can play more.  

*edit* Just saw Floyd retract his game.  I guess that makes it a little easier for me in a strange way.  But, it also frees Floyd to play in a second slot game.


----------



## Painfully (Feb 11, 2004)

Is this thread not bumping to the top anymore, or is it just me?

*edit* Well it worked this time.  But not with my above post.  Odd.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 11, 2004)

Joe Gamer said:
			
		

> If it's open to new gamers, I'd like to sign up for Slot Two, Game 1 - D&D - The Lost Caverns.  I used to play when I was younger, but haven't played in a while.  I thought it would be fun to play a game again.





Mark shall give you an excellent D&D workout, Joe "I haven't played in a while" Gamer.  He's a damn fine DM, but just avoid any encounters with bears, if you can...   If I weren't running my game in the afternoon, I'd be fighting alongside you!


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe Gamer said:
			
		

> If it's open to new gamers, I'd like to sign up for Slot Two, Game 1 - D&D - The Lost Caverns.  I used to play when I was younger, but haven't played in a while.  I thought it would be fun to play a game again.



 Welcome aboard, Joe Gamer!

I'm sure it won't be a problem, but I'll wait for the official word from the DM to get you signed up.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 12, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey Matt.
> 
> My game's had no movement or interest at all from what I can see.  :sniff:: )  Why don't we kill the slot and I will save it for the next game day (I'll get it in right away next time).
> 
> ...



 Sorry to see it go, my friend.

It sounds cool, so you may have me playing in it next time!  

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got word back from a popular local company about running an "official" event in slot two.  I should have the details ironed out in the next day or so, so look for a new game soon.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 12, 2004)

As a quick side note to an earlier side note-

I've had to postpone the *Cthulhu: Dark Ages* demo for a few weeks - there was a delay in getting the book out to the distributors, so it won't be in until next week sometime.  See, now all your Valentine's Days aren't ruined!


----------



## Mark (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe Gamer said:
			
		

> If it's open to new gamers, I'd like to sign up for Slot Two, Game 1 - D&D - The Lost Caverns.  I used to play when I was younger, but haven't played in a while.  I thought it would be fun to play a game again.




Drop me an email so we can be sure that a game at this level won't be too much for your first time back in the saddle.  Thanks.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 12, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Sorry to see it go, my friend.
> 
> It sounds cool, so you may have me playing in it next time!
> 
> -Matt




Yeah, me too, but no one was signing up.  SG takes a bit of time to work up so I don't want to "waste the time" if no one's gonna play for sure. 

This way I can save it for next game day and get it in right away to the listings.  That's the problem with late listed games, if you see soemthing more to your liking...you can't move.  But at the same time, moving around a lot can be unfair to more people.  Oh well, what ya gonna do?

I may just have a few little pick up games prepped kinda last minute like.

FCW


----------



## Mark (Feb 12, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Drop me an email...




Done and Done!  Please add Joe Gamer to the second slot "Lost Caverns" game.

After his name please put "Ranger" in parenthesis.

Hoog, cdsaint, and thalmin should each choose what they wish to play from the following; druid, sorcerer, and barbarian.  Re-read the class particulars, all of their special abilities, and familiarize yourself with their spells, where appropriate.  This is going to be a chase/search and rescue/mostly outdoor scenario, so start thinking along those lines, please.

I'll try to feed you some more details before the gameday but you probably won't get your characters until then.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 12, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Done and Done!  Please add Joe Gamer to the second slot "Lost Caverns" game.
> 
> After his name please put "Ranger" in parenthesis.




Done and done, as well.

-Matt


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 12, 2004)

Painfully said:
			
		

> Unofficially, I like Tales of Wyn'dmer in the morning...




You are Unofficially welcome to join!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 12, 2004)

Just felt like saying "hello" in this thread after getting bounced out of the First Round of the current Iron DM contest.  I was 2-for-2 on reaching the Finals previously, but alas it was not to be this time.  Maybe my DM stroytelling skills are eroding, which makes it a good thing I'm only playing in this Gameday .


----------



## thalmin (Feb 13, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Hoog, cdsaint, and thalmin should each choose what they wish to play from the following; druid, sorcerer, and barbarian.  Re-read the class particulars, all of their special abilities, and familiarize yourself with their spells, where appropriate.  This is going to be a chase/search and rescue/mostly outdoor scenario, so start thinking along those lines, please.



Mark, may I claim the barbarian?


----------



## Mark (Feb 13, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Mark Clover, do you secretly pose as an artist model?




Golly, rowport!  I don't believe I have ever been asked such a question on a message board.  What is it you are suggesting?!?!    



			
				rowport said:
			
		

> http://landfantasy2.free.fr/McKenna/Diabolist.jpg




Oh, my!  How did I miss that?   



			
				rowport said:
			
		

> Wow, seriously, this really looks a lot like you!




I will take your word for it. 



			
				rowport said:
			
		

> And, a diabolist to boot!




I won't say, "You will pay for that, rowport!" but I will be seeing you at the gameday...and, please, do not boot the diabolist... 



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> It certainly looks like he has Marks eyes. Probably in his left sleeve.




And I will be seeing you at the gameday, also.  Apparently from my sleeve... 



			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> This is just BEGGING to be photoshopped....




Best not to offend the artist by tinkering with such a fine drawing.  I'll bet it is for sale, though.  Perhaps I can contact them and use it for some future work!



			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Mark shall give you an excellent D&D workout, Joe "I haven't played in a while" Gamer.  He's a damn fine DM, but just avoid any encounters with bears, if you can...   If I weren't running my game in the afternoon, I'd be fighting alongside you!




You've misspelt "dying alongside you" again... 



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> Mark, may I claim the barbarian?




By all means!

*MattyHelms* - Please, add "barbarian" after thalmin's name in the second slot, game one ranks.  As if it is needed.  Afterall, we've seen him around that last slice of pizza...


----------



## thalmin (Feb 13, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> *MattyHelms* - Please, add "barbarian" after thalmin's name in the second slot, game one ranks.  As if it is needed.  Afterall, we've seen him around that last slice of pizza...



Just stay outa my way opening the boxes tomorrow when *Unearthed Arcana* comes in.


----------



## Jubei (Feb 13, 2004)

Hello, fellow sages.

I'm Jubei, and I will be coming in with Quickbeam to Chicago, due to his gracious invitation.  I was wondering if I could be allowed to join the morning Game 5 - The Assassins Gambit, and the afternoon Game 1 - The Lost Caverns, please.

For the morning session - it says I need to E-mail a character.  Is there a deadline, and are there any premade ones?

For the afternoon session - I was wondering if you could post some of the premade choices of characters.  I really appreciate it.

Thanks, and looking forward to this gameday - I've been to a few, but I hear this one is the Mecca.

Jubei


----------



## thalmin (Feb 13, 2004)

Jubei, welcome to the Game Day. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Mark (Feb 13, 2004)

Jubei said:
			
		

> ...and the afternoon Game 1 - The Lost Caverns, please.
> 
> ...
> 
> For the afternoon session - I was wondering if you could post some of the premade choices of characters.  I really appreciate it.




Welcome to the game, Jubei. 

What do you have experience playing, class-wise?


*MattyHelms* - Please, add Jubei to the second slot, game one "Lost Caverns" roster.

Thanks!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 13, 2004)

Jubei said:
			
		

> Hello, fellow sages.
> 
> I'm Jubei, and I will be coming in with Quickbeam to Chicago, due to his gracious invitation.




I roped us another one Matty!!  Does that get me any brownie points or extra saving throws in the Wild West Space Frontier Kung Fu Cthulhu game?!?


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 13, 2004)

Jubei - welcome aboard!

-Matt


----------



## Mark (Feb 13, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I roped us another one Matty!!




I hope you will DE-rope him for the gameday, Quickster!


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 13, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I roped us another one Matty!!  Does that get me any brownie points or extra saving throws in the Wild West Space Frontier Kung Fu Cthulhu game?!?



 Yes, I'll let you choose if your character dies first or last.

Stop tying up people.  It's unwholesome.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 13, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Yeah, we'll go with that.  Or you could all be perfect strangers.  Doesn't really matter to me, my friend, since you'll all be dying horrible deaths anyway...




I sent in my character, and will add a few details.  I prefer knowing the other PCs.  This way I can make a few quips as I learn an anatomy lesson ... the hard way.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 13, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I hope you will DE-rope him for the gameday, Quickster!




He generally plays rogues and shifty characters of that nature...let him make an Escape Artist check if he wants to move freely about!!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 13, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Yes, I'll let you choose if your character dies first or last.




It's a deal!!



> Stop tying up people.  It's unwholesome.




Perhaps.  But goodness knows that I won't be roping Cthulhu or any space monsters in your game, so I'd better take my shots at someone/something while I can .


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 14, 2004)

Oops, I tripped and BUMPED my head.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 14, 2004)

Here's some info for the Minis game in slot 1. The warbands I have set up are:
Dwarf warband (LG)
Halfling warband
Human adventurers (LG)
Elf warband (CG)
Druid and friends (CG)
Necromancer and minions (LE)
Goblinoid warband
Orc warband (CE)
Dungeon denizens (CE)
Drow warband (CE)

All are 98 or 99 points. Please let me know your preferences, or submit your own for approval.
The scenario: The Crown of Rule has been reported to be found in a large cavern, guarded by several creatures.  Unfortunately, others know of the crowns whereabouts, too. You must retrieve the crown if at all possible, or at least prevent anyone else from doing so.


----------



## Brian Jelke (Feb 14, 2004)

*Chicago area game Day 2/28: Kiving Kalamar event*

I'd like to run a Living Kingdoms of Kalamar adventure titled With Thine Eyes (LKOK #5) using the v.3.5 D&D rules in slot 2.  I need 4-6 players to make it a sanctioned RPGA table.  If interested players are not yet RPGA members, I have ordered free membership applications and should have them in time for the event.  Prior knowledge of the Kingdoms of Kalamar is not necessary.

With Thine Eyes
Rumors of a massing Tokite army and missing Pekalese military scouts brings the characters to the attention of a powerful duke.  He seeks their assistance in verifying these rumors and discovering what has happened to the missing soldiers.

For more information on the Living Kingdoms of Kalamar campaign check out www.kenzerco.com or the Living Kingdoms of Kalamar yahoo group.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 14, 2004)

Brian Jelke said:
			
		

> I'd like to run a Living Kingdoms of Kalamar adventure titled With Thine Eyes (LKOK #5) using the v.3.5 D&D rules in slot 2.  I need 4-6 players to make it a sanctioned RPGA table.  If interested players are not yet RPGA members, I have ordered free membership applications and should have them in time for the event.  Prior knowledge of the Kingdoms of Kalamar is not necessary.
> 
> With Thine Eyes
> Rumors of a massing Tokite army and missing Pekalese military scouts brings the characters to the attention of a powerful duke.  He seeks their assistance in verifying these rumors and discovering what has happened to the missing soldiers.
> ...



 Great!  We'll see about filling out the table for you.

Have you announced this on your boards or would you like me to?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 14, 2004)

Brian Jelke said:
			
		

> I'd like to run a Living Kingdoms of Kalamar adventure titled With Thine Eyes (LKOK #5) using the v.3.5 D&D rules in slot 2.  I need 4-6 players to make it a sanctioned RPGA table.  If interested players are not yet RPGA members, I have ordered free membership applications and should have them in time for the event.  Prior knowledge of the Kingdoms of Kalamar is not necessary.
> 
> With Thine Eyes
> Rumors of a massing Tokite army and missing Pekalese military scouts brings the characters to the attention of a powerful duke.  He seeks their assistance in verifying these rumors and discovering what has happened to the missing soldiers.
> ...



 Great - gald you can make it, Brian!  Now, we'll see if we can fill that table for you.

Did you announce this over on your boards or would you like me to?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 15, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Here's some info for the Minis game in slot 1. The warbands I have set up are:
> Dwarf warband (LG)
> Halfling warband
> Human adventurers (LG)
> ...




I call the halfling warband!


----------



## Jubei (Feb 15, 2004)

Looking forward to meeting you all too, MattyHelms, Mark, and Thalmin.  

In answer to what characters I enjoy - anything that doesn't cast spells, although I will play a spellcaster well if no one else will.  Otherwise, I am looking forward to having fun, but please don't let Quickbeam tie me up or do whatever depraved married men do to friends.  Jubei


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 15, 2004)

Matt,

Maybe it might be wise to mention the Game Day at other boards.?  We have several games that seem to be short on players, and we are now less than two weeks away from February 28th.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 15, 2004)

Brian Jelke said:
			
		

> I'd like to run a Living Kingdoms of Kalamar adventure titled With Thine Eyes (LKOK #5) using the v.3.5 D&D rules in slot 2.  I need 4-6 players to make it a sanctioned RPGA table.  If interested players are not yet RPGA members, I have ordered free membership applications and should have them in time for the event.  Prior knowledge of the Kingdoms of Kalamar is not necessary.
> 
> With Thine Eyes
> Rumors of a massing Tokite army and missing Pekalese military scouts brings the characters to the attention of a powerful duke.  He seeks their assistance in verifying these rumors and discovering what has happened to the missing soldiers.
> ...



If you are still looking for players let me know.. I am only to happy to join in when and where I can. BTW does anyone know if there is still ANY more slots open. besides this new one?

I guess with this post I am registering as well 

Kip aka Jon


----------



## thalmin (Feb 15, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I call the halfling warband!



You got it.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 15, 2004)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> If you are still looking for players let me know.. I am only to happy to join in when and where I can. BTW does anyone know if there is still ANY more slots open. besides this new one?
> 
> I guess with this post I am registering as well
> 
> Kip aka Jon



There are plenty of slots open, just check the first message on this thread. Matty updates the schedule whenever anyone is accepted for a game. Lots of openings, invite your friends.


----------



## Brian Jelke (Feb 15, 2004)

*allowed players*

Hi All,

Matt asked me to post my sign up policy.  I have given Matt a short list of people who may not play in my Living Kingdoms of Kalamar event.  Anyone not on that list is welcome to play.   I assume Matt will be checking against the list when people sign up.

Looking forward to the game.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 15, 2004)

Brian Jelke said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Matt asked me to post my sign up policy.  I have given Matt a short list of people who may not play in my Living Kingdoms of Kalamar event.  Anyone not on that list is welcome to play.   I assume Matt will be checking against the list when people sign up.
> 
> Looking forward to the game.





I wish I could play, so that I could get added to the list of the players he despises.... 

Two weeks! *does his gameday happy dance*


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 16, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I call the halfling warband!



 And it is yours!

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 16, 2004)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> If you are still looking for players let me know.. I am only to happy to join in when and where I can. BTW does anyone know if there is still ANY more slots open. besides this new one?
> 
> I guess with this post I am registering as well
> 
> Kip aka Jon



 Welcome aboard!

Yup, plenty of room for more - I had been focusing more on trying to fill the listed games, though.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 16, 2004)

Brian Jelke said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Matt asked me to post my sign up policy.  I have given Matt a short list of people who may not play in my Living Kingdoms of Kalamar event.  Anyone not on that list is welcome to play.   I assume Matt will be checking against the list when people sign up.
> 
> Looking forward to the game.



 Yeah, being a sanctioned RPGA event, I understand that certain people may not be elegible for one reason or another.

Plus, I'm not on the list yet, so it's cool 

-Matt


----------



## s100bus (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi there, I was at the V'day Dnd meetup in Gurnee and found out about this event. Unfortunetly I'm in the midst of getting a game going, but I'd like to signup for breakfast and see what's open on game day, thanks.
Thanks,

Jacob


----------



## Lemas (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm new to the board and think I'd like to come by. I'll come to the breakfast and then see what's open. I'll play pretty much anything.

Lemas


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 16, 2004)

Lemas said:
			
		

> I'm new to the board and think I'd like to come by. I'll come to the breakfast and then see what's open. I'll play pretty much anything.
> 
> Lemas






			
				s100bus  said:
			
		

> Hi there, I was at the V'day Dnd meetup in Gurnee and found out about this event. Unfortunetly I'm in the midst of getting a game going, but I'd like to signup for breakfast and see what's open on game day, thanks.
> Thanks,
> 
> Jacob




You know, gentlemen, you may do much better by perusing the games that are open to you on the very first page of the thread, and signing up than coming to breakfast and picking then.  Quite a few GMs actually have told their players to make their own characters and send them in before the event (like me, for example.)  Why join at the last minute, be rushed into making a character--which might have a few errors from the speed you took making it--that's less powerful than the rest of the group, or even taking up valuable playing time by making the character at the table when everyone else is done?  Of course, if the DM has pregens, then my arguement is less important, but still....you should really see what we have and sign up now!


Welcome to the gameday!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 16, 2004)

Trev:  I will finish my character and email to you tonight (Monday).  He's pretty much done except for items and spells (guess I know why wizards are so annoying--that spellbook is a pain!)

Thanks!


Kent


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 16, 2004)

s100bus, Lemas - welcome aboard!  Check out the first post and go ahead and sign up for something if it looks good to you.

Glad you can make it and see you there!
Matt


----------



## ejja_1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thalmin-
If the elves arent taken id like to run them please.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 17, 2004)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Thalmin-
> If the elves arent taken id like to run them please.



 And they're yours (thalmin gave me the okay yesterday to do this  )

-Matt


----------



## Mark (Feb 17, 2004)

I sent an eMail to Nazriel yesterday but haven't received a response.  Does anyone know if he checks the eMail account that is associated with his EN World screenname? Does anyone have an alternate way to contact him?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 17, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I sent an eMail to Nazriel yesterday but haven't received a response.  Does anyone know if he checks the eMail account that is associated with his EN World screenname? Does anyone have an alternate way to contact him?  Any help would be appreciated.



 Yup - he's in my regular game group.

Drop me a line.

-Matt


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 17, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I sent an eMail to Nazriel yesterday but haven't received a response.  Does anyone know if he checks the eMail account that is associated with his EN World screenname? Does anyone have an alternate way to contact him?  Any help would be appreciated.




Email sent just a couple minutes ago.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 17, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Email sent just a couple minutes ago.



 Dang, I was looking forward to ratting on you


----------



## Mark (Feb 17, 2004)

Okie doke.  Thanks to everyone for the help and I have managed to contact all of the parties involved.  What is happening here is that I am removing the Dragon Battle Royale from the schedule and the three players have agreed to jump over to thalmin's D&D minis game.  I've spoken with thalmin and he has agreed to this switch, as have all three of the players involved.  MattyHelms, please make the necessary adjustments to the schedule.  I may join in as well but haven't determined that just yet.  I might also use the time for some other non-game activity, I.E. prepping my second slot event, shopping, etc.  Again, thanks to everyone.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 17, 2004)

Dang, Mark, sorry to see it go.

-Matt


----------



## Mark (Feb 17, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Dang, Mark, sorry to see it go.
> 
> -Matt




No biggie.  Seemed like a good idea to consolidate the games a bit and leave the other games a better chance at attracting the players who either show up that day or sign up in the last couple of weeks.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry to see the game cut, Mark.  I was hoping to hear some details of the Battle Royale during lunch.

Alas, I'll have to make do with re-living the details of Tordek and his bitter diatribes from two Gamedays ago, or the wizard who shot a _fireball_ down the latrine in hopes of roasting a gnome rogue.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 17, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Okie doke.  Thanks to everyone for the help and I have managed to contact all of the parties involved.  What is happening here is that I am removing the Dragon Battle Royale from the schedule and the three players have agreed to jump over to thalmin's D&D minis game.  I've spoken with thalmin and he has agreed to this switch, as have all three of the players involved.  MattyHelms, please make the necessary adjustments to the schedule.  I may join in as well but haven't determined that just yet.  I might also use the time for some other non-game activity, I.E. prepping my second slot event, shopping, etc.  Again, thanks to everyone.



Let's increase the number of players for my minis game to 10. I've got the battlegroups, we'll use 2 tables (2 games).


----------



## Painfully (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey, Matty!  Sign me up!

Slot 1, game 3,  Tales of Wyn D'mere

Slot 2, game 4,  Rokugan

For both GMs:  I don't have any character preferences.  Just give me whatever will best balance the party.

Many thanks to Eric Noah's generosity at a previous gameday, I will be able to read up on the Rokugan campaign setting.  

I'd really like to see more people sign up.  Still, if either of the games don't get enough players I'm sure we'll find something else to play.  It is a game store after all.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 18, 2004)

Painfully said:
			
		

> Hey, Matty!  Sign me up!
> 
> Slot 1, game 3,  Tales of Wyn D'mere
> 
> ...



 Glad you're going to be able to make it, Painfully!

See you then,
Matt


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 18, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Alas, I'll have to make do with re-living the details of Tordek and his bitter diatribes from two Gamedays ago, or the wizard who shot a _fireball_ down the latrine in hopes of roasting a gnome rogue.



It was a halfling rogue (we were playing iconics, remember?)....and by the way, "Your family disgusts me!"


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 18, 2004)

For Thalmin's minis game in Slot 1, I would like to lay claim to the Drow warband.  

Naz


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 18, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> It was a halfling rogue (we were playing iconics, remember?)....and by the way, "Your family disgusts me!"




I could have sword this little dastardly fellow was a gnome -- I thought only the PC's were iconic.  Maybe my memory is fading, which is why I needed to attend another one of these events!!.

On a totally unrelated subject, but in the spirit of good ol' Chicago elections, I'd ask you all to head over to the ENnie Judge voting thread here and vote for me, along with any other qualified candidates.  More than once even, if you happen to live in the Windy City.  It's a tradition after all .


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 18, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> I could have sword this little dastardly fellow was a gnome -- I thought only the PC's were iconic.  Maybe my memory is fading, which is why I needed to attend another one of these events!!.



No, my memory is fading.  You are right.  I was the halfing rogue; the bad guy in the toilet was the gnome rogue.

To everyone else:  see what you miss when you don't play in a Chicago Gameday?!!


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi all,

As I only have two players for Tales of Wyn D'mere so far, I must make a request to all those coming that have not committed to an event. I need to have at least 4 players. Some "Netless" friends of mine may come but, I cannot officially include them on the roster. 
I must unfortunately say that if I cannot get 4 players by the 25th, the event will be canceled. 

Sorry.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 19, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> For Thalmin's minis game in Slot 1, I would like to lay claim to the Drow warband.
> 
> Naz



 The drow are yours!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 19, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> No, my memory is fading.  You are right.  I was the halfing rogue; the bad guy in the toilet was the gnome rogue.
> 
> To everyone else:  see what you miss when you don't play in a Chicago Gameday?!!




What better advertisement could there be?  I can see the banners and news articles now:

COME TO THE CHICAGO GAMEDAY -- GREAT BATTLES WAGED AGAINST GNOMES IN TOILETS AWAIT!!

How many more slots can be added Matty?  Because this slogan is sure to draw 'em in .


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 19, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> COME TO THE CHICAGO GAMEDAY -- GREAT BATTLES WAGED AGAINST GNOMES IN TOILETS AWAIT!!



Oh, man, I'm there!


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 19, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> COME TO THE CHICAGO GAMEDAY -- GREAT BATTLES WAGED AGAINST GNOMES IN TOILETS AWAIT!!




Sounds like a load of crap to me...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*pauses for the groans to pass and ducks the air-borne pies*

Kidding.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 20, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> What better advertisement could there be?  I can see the banners and news articles now:
> 
> COME TO THE CHICAGO GAMEDAY -- GREAT BATTLES WAGED AGAINST GNOMES IN TOILETS AWAIT!!
> 
> How many more slots can be added Matty?  Because this slogan is sure to draw 'em in .



 You are officially in charge of Gameday PR.


----------



## Relic (Feb 20, 2004)

Painfully said:
			
		

> I'd really like to see more people sign up.  Still, if either of the games don't get enough players I'm sure we'll find something else to play.  It is a game store after all.




I am sure there will be people who have not signed up for any game looking to play something.  And there are probably going to be people who do not have access to these boards that nonetheless are aware of the Game Day who will be looking to play a game.  I know of at least two who will be in the Rokugan game.  So no worries... the Rokugan game will most certainly occur.  =)


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 20, 2004)

Relic said:
			
		

> I am sure there will be people who have not signed up for any game looking to play something.  And there are probably going to be people who do not have access to these boards that nonetheless are aware of the Game Day who will be looking to play a game.  I know of at least two who will be in the Rokugan game.  So no worries... the Rokugan game will most certainly occur.  =)



 We've always had good luck with walk-ins.  I know thalmin has posted the schedule out at the store, so we'll see if things pick up in the next week or so.

-Matt


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 20, 2004)

Thalmin,

I will take the band of human adventurers!!!

Matt: May I suggest that we use the thread at Creative Mountain Games this weekend for any updates?


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 20, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> You are officially in charge of Gameday PR.




The t-shirts are being printed now...in gamer black with white lettering, natch.


----------



## rowport (Feb 20, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> The t-shirts are being printed now...in gamer black with white lettering, natch.



Quickbeam-

As if I needed more evidence for my wife to call me a geek...  Is this the gamer equivalent of wearing fraternity/sorority function shirts in college?


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 20, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> Quickbeam-
> 
> As if I needed more evidence for my wife to call me a geek...  Is this the gamer equivalent of wearing fraternity/sorority function shirts in college?




Sure.  Or you could compare it to metalheads and burnouts wearing their AC/DC and Nine Inch Nails t-shirts a la Beavis & Butthead.  Personally, I revel in my occasionaly moments of utter geekdom.  Embrace thy true nature!!

When appropriate I've got my lovely three button suits and silk ties; same goes for my athletic jerseys and Orc and Pie t-shirts .


----------



## Mark (Feb 20, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> May I suggest that we use the thread at Creative Mountain Games this weekend for any updates?




You can certainly suggest it!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 20, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> The t-shirts are being printed now...in gamer black with white lettering, natch.



I do hope you're serious!  If so, email me for the proper size!


----------



## thalmin (Feb 20, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> The t-shirts are being printed now...in gamer black with white lettering, natch.



I'll take an XLarge.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 23, 2004)

Less than one week to go!!!!!


----------



## thalmin (Feb 23, 2004)

Mark, can you give us any info or guidelines for your afternoon game? Will we be selecting our skills, feats, equipment, etc., or will it all be pregenerated?

See you all in a few days.


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 23, 2004)

You will find out when you get there. Unbeknownst to the players but knownst to Mark, those who can not make their character within a certain but unspoken amount of time will be killed off as soon as they enter the game.


----------



## Ethelrede (Feb 23, 2004)

*sign up request*

Please  sign me up for "Game 4 - D&D 3e: Living Kingdoms of Kalamar- With Thine Eyes (LKOK #5)"


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 23, 2004)

I _was_ only kidding...but now you've got me taking this t-shirt thing seriously.  Jubei (my friend and travel companion) is an excellent artist.  If Monte can have his orc and Pie shirts, than dammit we can have our toilet gnome shirts!!!

I don't know that time permits this geeting done prior to the Gameday, but if interest is genuine I'll work on having them printed and sent out afterwards.


----------



## buzz (Feb 23, 2004)

Less than a week! WooOOooOOooOOoo!!!

Barendd: does the Weird Wars game (or my particular PC) require that I have a D&D PHB on hand? Just curious what I need to bring with me.

Matt: I recently got the new _Complete Book of Eldritch Might_, so I'd be happy to donate my original copies of the BoEM books as prizes. They're near mint!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 23, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Barendd: does the Weird Wars game (or my particular PC) require that I have a D&D PHB on hand? Just curious what I need to bring with me.



Since your PC is an adept, which means spells, a PHB is a good idea.  *Weird Wars* is based on 3.0, so we need that old tome (not the spiffy, newer 3.5).

But I've got three of 3.0 PHB and I will bring them along so no one else has to bring one if they don't want to.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 23, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Since your PC is an adept, which means spells, a PHB is a good idea.  *Weird Wars* is based on 3.0, so we need that old tome (not the spiffy, newer 3.5).
> 
> But I've got three of 3.0 PHB and I will bring them along so no one else has to bring one if they don't want to.




Beyond the character background you've already provided, is there anything else an industrious player might want/need to know ahead of time?


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 24, 2004)

Ethelrede said:
			
		

> Please  sign me up for "Game 4 - D&D 3e: Living Kingdoms of Kalamar- With Thine Eyes (LKOK #5)"



 Great - you're in!

Thanks for signing up and see you Saturday!

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Since your PC is an adept, which means spells, a PHB is a good idea.  *Weird Wars* is based on 3.0, so we need that old tome (not the spiffy, newer 3.5).
> 
> But I've got three of 3.0 PHB and I will bring them along so no one else has to bring one if they don't want to.



 Do I actually have to know the rules or can I keep with the tradition of every single d20 event I have played in/run and be utterly clueless?  

-Matt


----------



## thalmin (Feb 24, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Do I actually have to know the rules or can I keep with the tradition of every single d20 event I have played in/run and be utterly clueless?
> 
> -Matt



And you think that knowing the rules would change that?


----------



## Mark (Feb 24, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Mark, can you give us any info or guidelines for your afternoon game? Will we be selecting our skills, feats, equipment, etc., or will it all be pregenerated?




Pregenerated.  I may pass on a bit more information prior to the gameday, but it will probably be more like a blind tournament where you get your characters in hand that day and have to do your best based on what you have been given.  I'm sure you will all be up to the task.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 24, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Beyond the character background you've already provided, is there anything else an industrious player might want/need to know ahead of time?



Want to know?  Yes, definitely.
Actually need to know?  As in, your humble War Master would actuallly tell you?  Where's the fun in that?!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 24, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Do I actually have to know the rules or can I keep with the tradition of every single d20 event I have played in/run and be utterly clueless?
> 
> -Matt



Matt, knowing the rules is optional.  Just remember, though, that it'll be easier for me to kill your PC--and then you'll have to play the Little Orphan Girl!


----------



## cdsaint (Feb 24, 2004)

*Lousy frikkin job.....*

Hey guys, 
  Kind of late, but due to some unexpected work issues I'm going to have to bail on you. I'll be working too late to make the trip friday night, and I know better than to think I'll be up early enough saturday to make the drive.

  I'm not sure if this will also effect Hoog's attendance, we were going to ride together and split expenses.

  Oh well, maybe next time.....

Chris


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 24, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> Kind of late, but due to some unexpected work issues I'm going to have to bail on you. I'll be working too late to make the trip friday night, and I know better than to think I'll be up early enough saturday to make the drive.
> 
> I'm not sure if this will also effect Hoog's attendance, we were going to ride together and split expenses.
> ...



What?  One of *my* soldiers going AWOL?  Where's that firing squad?!?!!!?!?!


Sorry you can't make it, Chris.  The group will kill Nazis in your honor!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 24, 2004)

For the players in my *Weird Wars* game, Chris' departure mean that the "Scout" character is now available if anyone wants to switch PCs.


----------



## rowport (Feb 24, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Less than a week! WooOOooOOooOOoo!!!
> 
> Barendd: does the Weird Wars game (or my particular PC) require that I have a D&D PHB on hand? Just curious what I need to bring with me.
> 
> Matt: I recently got the new _Complete Book of Eldritch Might_, so I'd be happy to donate my original copies of the BoEM books as prizes. They're near mint!



As a member of Buzz's gaming group, I would just like to point out that he offered his game swag to you Game Day attendees before his own game buds.  That is just the kind of guy he is.  (A bastard, clearly.)


----------



## rowport (Feb 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> What?  One of *my* soldiers going AWOL?  Where's that firing squad?!?!!!?!?!
> 
> 
> Sorry you can't make it, Chris.  The group will kill Nazis in your honor!



"Praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!  Another one of Our Boys has gone down fightin'.  Damn them Nazi symp'asizers... damn them all to Hell!"


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 24, 2004)

Thalmin,

Sign me up for those short smelly ill tempered dwarven warband.  To get in character I am not going to shower, not going to sleep the night before and I will drink my ass off until about 4AM.  That way the good buzz has left me and I begin to feel like crap and get all crabby.  Can't wait to see everyone on Saturday!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 24, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> For the players in my *Weird Wars* game, Chris' departure mean that the "Scout" character is now available if anyone wants to switch PCs.




Nah.  I'm already getting into Holiday's head and personna.

cdsaint:  Too bad, man.  We will look for you next time out.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, Toe, you've got the dwarves. Henwy and Trev, any preferences?

Chris, sorry. You will be missed. (Too many modifiers    )


----------



## Halma (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey guys,

Wow I completely missed this.  I am just now seeing this in the boards.  Hey Matty I have been waiting for the oprotunity to play a Call of Cthulhu game with you.  Sign me up for your last slot, if that is ok with you sir.  

Morning.... Morning..... hmmm... Really not sure If I wan't to play mini's that day.......Can I come late?

Halma


----------



## thalmin (Feb 24, 2004)

Halma, welcome aboard. Of course you can arrive late, as long as you are in time to shop before joining in on the games.   
Seriously, as long as you arrive before posted game time, that's fine. See you Saturday.


----------



## Mark (Feb 24, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> Kind of late, but due to some unexpected work issues I'm going to have to bail on you. I'll be working too late to make the trip friday night, and I know better than to think I'll be up early enough saturday to make the drive.
> 
> I'm not sure if this will also effect Hoog's attendance, we were going to ride together and split expenses.
> ...




Bummer there.  You'll be missed.  I haven't seen Hoog post since the early stages.  When we will find out if he is still coming?


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 25, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> Kind of late, but due to some unexpected work issues I'm going to have to bail on you. I'll be working too late to make the trip friday night, and I know better than to think I'll be up early enough saturday to make the drive.
> 
> I'm not sure if this will also effect Hoog's attendance, we were going to ride together and split expenses.
> ...



 That's too bad - you will be missed!

Hope to see you next time!

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 25, 2004)

Halma said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Wow I completely missed this.  I am just now seeing this in the boards.  Hey Matty I have been waiting for the oprotunity to play a Call of Cthulhu game with you.  Sign me up for your last slot, if that is ok with you sir.
> 
> ...



 Glad you can make it and I hope my Cthulhu game doesn't disappoint!

-Matt


----------



## Halma (Feb 25, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Glad you can make it and I hope my Cthulhu game doesn't disappoint!
> 
> -Matt





I pretty sure it won't


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> But I've got three of 3.0 PHB and I will bring them along so no one else has to bring one if they don't want to.



I'll bring mine, no problemo.


----------



## asnx (Feb 25, 2004)

*any more slots left for Living Kalamar?*

I know I"m late on this discussion, but I can't tell what's left!

Is there any slots left for the living Kalamar portion of the event?


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 25, 2004)

asnx said:
			
		

> I know I"m late on this discussion, but I can't tell what's left!
> 
> Is there any slots left for the living Kalamar portion of the event?



 The first post in the thread should always show the latest information.

I'm assuming you want to play, so I took the liberty of signing you up!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 25, 2004)

Trevalon,

Is there anything you need for your game? I imagine that you have the character sheets written up, and hit points calculated.  Not that the last matters as our characters boldly waltz into oblivion.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 25, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Trevalon,
> 
> Is there anything you need for your game? I imagine that you have the character sheets written up, and hit points calculated.  Not that the last matters as our characters boldly waltz into oblivion.




I'm all set for my game.  Character sheets written up?  I'm expecting you guys do write them up however works best for you to use them during the game.  I just want to have them in some form behind the screen.  They're probably just going to sit on the hard drive of my laptop actually.  I just wanted to see what I had to throw baddies against. 

Hitpoints I'll trust you guys to just roll up and be fair about.  If you all really want to, we could just roll them at the table before we get started...with my "special" dice.  they roll high, i swear...   Though yes, a few hitpoints difference really isn't going to make much diference for your charcters.  You're all pretty much screwed no matter what...


----------



## Nazriel (Feb 25, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> You're all pretty much screwed no matter what...




I'm not participating in that game, but that sentence alone inspires me to new heights of greatness and a lust for adventure! 

P.S. I covered your tracks for you, Trev. No one will ever know you mispelled a word there.


----------



## asnx (Feb 25, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!
I"ll pass the word on to a few people that I know are interested!




			
				MattyHelms said:
			
		

> The first post in the thread should always show the latest information.
> 
> I'm assuming you want to play, so I took the liberty of signing you up!
> 
> ...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 25, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> I'm not participating in that game, but that sentence alone inspires me to new heights of greatness and a lust for adventure!
> 
> P.S. I covered your tracks for you, Trev. No one will ever know you mispelled a word there.




Covered my tracks... I'm afraid I don't know what you're talking about.  You can clearly see that there are no mispelled words in my post.

STOP LOOKING AT THE BOTTOM OF MY POST!  THERE IS NO EDIT!


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 26, 2004)

asnx said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> I"ll pass the word on to a few people that I know are interested!



 Great - the more the merrier!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Hoog (Feb 26, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> Kind of late, but due to some unexpected work issues I'm going to have to bail on you. I'll be working too late to make the trip friday night, and I know better than to think I'll be up early enough saturday to make the drive.
> 
> I'm not sure if this will also effect Hoog's attendance, we were going to ride together and split expenses.
> ...



Hoog will also have to be gone from this gameday hope to make the next one/


----------



## LilDragon94 (Feb 26, 2004)

*joining LKOK 4PM-9PM*

I would like to sign up for the Lkok#5 the 4:00-9:00pm slot.  I would like to know the rules for character creation are.

Game 4 - *D&D 3e: Living Kingdoms of Kalamar- With Thine Eyes (LKOK #5)*
Summary - _Rumors of a massing Tokite army and missing Pekalese military scouts brings the characters to the attention of a powerful duke. He seeks their assistance in verifying these rumors and discovering what has happened to the missing soldiers.

I need 4-6 players to make it a sanctioned RPGA table. If interested players are not yet RPGA members, I have ordered free membership applications and should have them in time for the event. Prior knowledge of the Kingdoms of Kalamar is not necessary.

For more information on the Living Kingdoms of Kalamar campaign check out www.kenzerco.com or the Living Kingdoms of Kalamar yahoo group.
_
DM - _Brian Jelke_
Seats - 3 open
1. Nikmal 
2. Ethelrede
3. ansx
4.
5. 
6.

Attending, but Undecided
s100bus 
Lemas[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mark (Feb 26, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> Hoog will also have to be gone from this gameday hope to make the next one/




[Astro]Ruh-roh, Rorge[/Astro]

Dem bodies is pilin' up and da gameday ain't even started yet...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 26, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> Hoog will also have to be gone from this gameday hope to make the next one/



Too bad, Hoog.  Hope to see you next time.

But, actually, in a weird way: thanks!  Now the *Weird Wars* characters don't have a Medic.  heh heh heh  (see, we really need the "evil smiley  )


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 26, 2004)

Hoog said:
			
		

> Hoog will also have to be gone from this gameday hope to make the next one/



 Too bad - hope to see you next time!

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 26, 2004)

LilDragon94 said:
			
		

> I would like to sign up for the Lkok#5 the 4:00-9:00pm slot.  I would like to know the rules for character creation are.





Welcome aboard!

I believe characters will be provided.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 27, 2004)

Wow - less than two days to go!

Guess I need to write my adventure now 

-Matt


----------



## Sharraunna (Feb 27, 2004)

Looks like I'll be backing of my games.  I apologize for the late notice.

I'd still like to join in for breakfast if nobody minds.  Also, I'll send a couple copies of the paladin's character sheet with Nazriel, so she can be used as a pregen for anyone who wants to take my spot.

~~Sharraunna


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 27, 2004)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be backing of my games.  I apologize for the late notice.
> 
> I'd still like to join in for breakfast if nobody minds.  Also, I'll send a couple copies of the paladin's character sheet with Nazriel, so she can be used as a pregen for anyone who wants to take my spot.
> 
> ~~Sharraunna




Sorry to see you go, Sharraunna!  

Oh well... now the same amount of pain can be spread to a fewer number of people for a greater net effect....


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 27, 2004)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be backing of my games.  I apologize for the late notice.
> 
> I'd still like to join in for breakfast if nobody minds.  Also, I'll send a couple copies of the paladin's character sheet with Nazriel, so she can be used as a pregen for anyone who wants to take my spot.
> 
> ~~Sharraunna



 Sorry you won't be able to play, but maybe we'll roll some dice at breakfast.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 27, 2004)

Jubei said:
			
		

> Hello, fellow sages.
> 
> I'm Jubei, and I will be coming in with Quickbeam to Chicago, due to his gracious invitation.  I was wondering if I could be allowed to join the morning Game 5 - The Assassins Gambit, and the afternoon Game 1 - The Lost Caverns, please.
> 
> ...




Matty -- Jubei would still like to play in the _Assassin's Gambit_ game should it still take place, if not he may jump to Barendd's _Weird Wars_ game as a replacement for the Scout character.

Barendd -- Will you email me the aforementioned PC's info just in case.  Jubei was having some minor computer/internet issues, and I will pass along the PC details on our ride to Chicago tomorrow morning.

Mark -- Jubei is prone to playing non-spellcasters.  Within the warrior classes, he prefers rogues, monks, rangers and nimble fighters/archers.  Select accordingly on his behalf please .

See everyone in the morning!!


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 27, 2004)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be backing of my games.  I apologize for the late notice.
> 
> I'd still like to join in for breakfast if nobody minds.  Also, I'll send a couple copies of the paladin's character sheet with Nazriel, so she can be used as a pregen for anyone who wants to take my spot.
> 
> ~~Sharraunna




Ouch! It looks like I am down to one player.   
I will hold the game open in hopes that I will get at least 3 or more players from walk-ins.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 27, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Matty -- Jubei would still like to play in the _Assassin's Gambit_ game should it still take place, if not he may jump to Barendd's _Weird Wars_ game as a replacement for the Scout character.
> 
> Barendd -- Will you email me the aforementioned PC's info just in case.  Jubei was having some minor computer/internet issues, and I will pass along the PC details on our ride to Chicago tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...



 Thanks for the update, Quickbeam.

See you in the AM!!!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 27, 2004)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Ouch! It looks like I am down to one player.
> I will hold the game open in hopes that I will get at least 3 or more players from walk-ins.



 Yeah, we've always had pretty good luck with walk-ins.  Thanks for hanging in there!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 27, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Yeah, we've always had pretty good luck with walk-ins.  Thanks for hanging in there!
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt




I know we have our rule about switching games, but maybe if it comes down to you needing one person, Reidzilla, I could hop in along with some walk-ins to make your game.  Good luck, regardless though!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 27, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> Matty -- Jubei would still like to play in the _Assassin's Gambit_ game should it still take place, if not he may jump to Barendd's _Weird Wars_ game as a replacement for the Scout character.
> 
> Barendd -- Will you email me the aforementioned PC's info just in case.  Jubei was having some minor computer/internet issues, and I will pass along the PC details on our ride to Chicago tomorrow morning.



Well, I wasn't emailing any PC info to any of the players; I was just going to hand them out at the Gameday.  I'm about to run out the door (my daughter's going to state!) but I can email some tonight if it's needed.  

See you in the morning, and DRIVE SAFELY!

Oh, if anyone has transportation issues, maybe I can help.  I'm driving down from Milwaukee if anyone needs a lift from thereabouts.


----------



## rowport (Feb 27, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Too bad, Hoog.  Hope to see you next time.
> 
> But, actually, in a weird way: thanks!  Now the *Weird Wars* characters don't have a Medic.  heh heh heh  (see, we really need the "evil smiley  )




"HOLY JUMPIN' MARY AND JOSEPH!  No Medic??  We're a'comin ter join the man upstairs.  But we're goin' ter take those Nazis with us!!"
 

SEE EVERYBODY TOMORROW!  It is going to be a great day!


----------



## buzz (Feb 27, 2004)

rowport said:
			
		

> "HOLY JUMPIN' MARY AND JOSEPH!  No Medic??  We're a'comin ter join the man upstairs.  But we're goin' ter take those Nazis with us!!"





Dork. 

Oh, and... WoooOOOoooOOOoooOOOoooOOO!!!


----------



## rowport (Feb 27, 2004)

"Dork. "

"Who loves ya, baby?"

(For you Gen Ys out there, that's Telly Savalas.  If that still does not ring a bell, think: bald guy sucking lollypop with cheesy 70s leisure suit- who happens to be Jennifer Anniston's Dad, or Uncle, or other close relation- I forget.  Whew.  This explanation to avoid implied homoerotic content is way too hard.    )

PS - I dig the new smiley selection.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 27, 2004)

Huzzah. Game Day tomorrow. Can't wait to escape to the tables for some mayhem and carnage. I am looking forward to witnessing the warbands destroying each other. Then off to destroy the abducted children in the Lost Caverns. (HUH. What's that? You sure they need to be brought back alive?)    I mean RESCUE those poor children. Whatever.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 27, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Well, I wasn't emailing any PC info to any of the players; I was just going to hand them out at the Gameday.  I'm about to run out the door (my daughter's going to state!) but I can email some tonight if it's needed.
> 
> See you in the morning, and DRIVE SAFELY!




Well that makes things easy then.  Besides, I'd missed the fact that we may not have a medic...so perhaps just letting things shake out tomorrow is best anyhow.

And, I promise we'll be careful .


----------



## spacepirat3 (Feb 28, 2004)

*4pm Rokugan game*

Me and three others would like to sign up for the 4 pm Rokugan game.

- Thanks

Game 4 - *D&D 3e: Rokugan Setting - A Tainted Collection*
Summary - _Month of the Dog, when harvests are prepared to bring to the market, when armies retreat for respect of winter’s touch, when rain and monsoons swarm over villages like nezumi over a tossed coin… when taxes for the Emperor are collected. Or that is how things are supposed to go. Imperial tax collector Torturi Payami has failed to arrive at a trading center near the Kaui Pass, the Crab fortification Mura nisa Shinden Hitomi (Village of Morning Light). Rumors of bandits persist, accusations abundant, and suspects numerous. Will Tortui Payami be found and the perpetrators brought to justice? Or will the Emperor’s gold be lost and honor remain unsatisfied?

A Tainted Collection is a D&D 3.5 adventure set within the Rokugan setting. 7th level characters will be provided. Anyone with any questions or interests in Rokugan can email me by clicking Here._
GM - _Relic_
Seats - 5 open
1. Painfully
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 28, 2004)

spacepirat3, welcome. We normally want each person to sign up for themselves. Could you at least give us the names of the others?


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 28, 2004)

Welcome aboard, spacepirat3.

Normally, we do have people sign up on their own, so that'd be cool.  Since we are like twelve hours out, I went ahead and signed them up too.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## spacepirat3 (Feb 28, 2004)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard, spacepirat3.
> 
> Normally, we do have people sign up on their own, so that'd be cool.  Since we are like twelve hours out, I went ahead and signed them up too.
> 
> ...





Ok thanks a lot.


----------



## spacepirat3 (Feb 28, 2004)

thalmin said:
			
		

> spacepirat3, welcome. We normally want each person to sign up for themselves. Could you at least give us the names of the others?




Oh yeah sorry about that.

I'm Nik and they are Jacob, Eliot, and Greg.

Thanks again.


----------



## uncleflapjackass (Feb 28, 2004)

*i want in*

I would like to join this game

Game 4 - *D&D 3e: Living Kingdoms of Kalamar- With Thine Eyes (LKOK #5)*
Summary - _Rumors of a massing Tokite army and missing Pekalese military scouts brings the characters to the attention of a powerful duke. He seeks their assistance in verifying these rumors and discovering what has happened to the missing soldiers.

I need 4-6 players to make it a sanctioned RPGA table. If interested players are not yet RPGA members, I have ordered free membership applications and should have them in time for the event. Prior knowledge of the Kingdoms of Kalamar is not necessary.

For more information on the Living Kingdoms of Kalamar campaign check out www.kenzerco.com or the Living Kingdoms of Kalamar yahoo group.
_
DM - _Brian Jelke_
Seats - 2 open
1. Nikmal 
2. Ethelrede
3. ansx
4. LilDragon94 
5. 
6.

Attending, but Undecided
s100bus 
Lemas[/QUOTE]


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 28, 2004)

Go ahead and sign me up for the mini-battles game in the morning...if that's cool with Thalmin...let's say the NECROMANCER GUYS....


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 28, 2004)

See  you in the morning!

Also, let's all of us give Michael Morris thanks for his hard work on the boards when we see him!


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 28, 2004)

uncleflapjackass said:
			
		

> I would like to join this game





 Cool - welcome aboard!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 28, 2004)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Go ahead and sign me up for the mini-battles game in the morning...if that's cool with Thalmin...let's say the NECROMANCER GUYS....



 Thalmin, trusting soul he is, gave me the okay to sign people up for his game.  So, you're in.

See you in the AM!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 28, 2004)

LilDragon94 said:
			
		

> I would like to sign up for the Lkok#5 the 4:00-9:00pm slot.  I would like to know the rules for character creation are.
> 
> Game 4 - *D&D 3e: Living Kingdoms of Kalamar- With Thine Eyes (LKOK #5)*
> Summary - _Rumors of a massing Tokite army and missing Pekalese military scouts brings the characters to the attention of a powerful duke. He seeks their assistance in verifying these rumors and discovering what has happened to the missing soldiers.
> ...



[/QUOTE]
 Whoops - never did "officially" welcome you aboard!

So, welcome aboard and see you tomorrow!!!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 28, 2004)

Well, kids, I'm heading off to bed to try and catch some sleep before the Gameday.  I'll try to check the thread again before heading out in the morning, but let me apologize in advance if I miss any last minute changes.

Thank you everyone for signing up and hanging in there.  See you all tomorrow!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Wandererdown (Feb 28, 2004)

*i'd like to enter the living kingdoms of kalamar game please, thanks*

i'd like to enter the living kingdoms of kalamar please, thanks



			
				MattyHelms said:
			
		

> The Details - A day of FREE gaming, courtesy of your friends at Games Plus! All we ask is that you sign up to run or play in a game by replying to this thread. It's that easy to particiapte! Reply or PM with any questions, otherwise, see you all there!  Note that more tables than what are listed will be available if you'd like to run a game you don't see listed here!
> 
> Location-
> 
> ...


----------



## buzz (Feb 29, 2004)

First post-Game Day post!!!   

Whew! Another Game Day event under the belt. Big thanks to MattyHelms, Curt and the crew at Games Plus for organizing and getting the prizes together for the event. Mucho kudos to Barendd for running a fantastic Weird Wars game, and to Matty again for blasting not only my PC's sanity, but my own sanity in his wonderfully disturbing Kung-Futhulhu in Spaaaaace game. And, of course, thanks to everyone who played in these games. I'll have fond memories of hairy little Elsie and my fallen shaolin brothers. 

I look forward to helping make the next day just as good.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 29, 2004)

Yup, another one down.

First off, the "official" "Thank You's"
- Thank you, Curt and Jeff for opening Games Plus' doors to us again.
- Thank you, Buzz, Barendd Nobeard, CMG Games, and Games Plus for donating prizes.
- A big "thank you" to everyone who ran a game.
- And finally, another big "thank you" to everyone who signed up or showed up to played.  These Gamesdays are for you and I love to see all of you take advantage of them.

Secondly - my "big" announcement.  This was the last Gameday that I will be running.  Unfortunately, I just don't have the time to devote to making these days everything they can be.  I've loved every single one of these Gamedays and have gotten the biggest kick out of getting to know all of you.  Thank you, everyone, for your support as I ran these past few Gamedays.

As mentioned in Buzz's post above, he will be assuming the mantle of running these Chicago Gamedays now.  Buzz is a thoughtful, dedicated, and enthusiastic choice to run these and I can't wait to see what he does for them.

Finally, some thank you's out of today - thank you, Barendd, Quickbeam, lemas, s100bus, rowport, Buzz, and Jubei for the fun morning game.  I get to keep my tradition alive of not actually knowing any d20 rules.  Fortunately, there was only one PC death - Oh, little Russian orphan Were-bear, you were just too beautiful for this world.

A big thank you to Nazriel, rowport, Riedzilla, Jubei, Quikbeam, and Buzz for playing in my little afternoon game.  You guys got into it and brought to life better thank I could've hoped for.  Thank you so much for getting into the spirit and dying fantasticly!  

Also, thank you to Curt and Barendd for the wonderful "parting" gifts.  You guys are just trying to make me cry in public!  

I'm rambling now, I think.  Again, thank you everyone for all the fun and I hope to see you next time!

-Matt


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 29, 2004)

Usually, I bring my group with me.

This time, I decided to come alone and regret it.

There were three tables going on. None of them looked too interesting to me so I figured I'd wait and see what else happens, see if an open game or something opens up. Couple hours latter, break time.

I'm one of those weird people who can't hang out at the game store all day so I took my leave at 2:30 PM.

I won't be heading to another of these unless there are some more open D&D games. Weird War II sounded fun and everything from where I was reading, but it's no my gig (especially with the odd 6-7 people playing!), nor are the D&D Miniatures my deal. I guess that a few of the games didn't show up like they were supposed to or something.

Ah well, there's always next time. (I will be dragging my group along!)

Since I am a nice guy though, I did drop off a few prizes, a few Shadow Run books. Hope they found a good home!   I didn't mind as the Oberwise milk and pasteries were excellent and a damn fine change from the Krispy Cream donuts!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 29, 2004)

Ah yes, the always fun afermath thread... 

Thank you to...
Curt and the guys at Games Plus for letting us invade their store for an entire day.

All of my fellow DMs

Matty for doing a bang-up job running these past few gamedays

Buzz for stepping up to the plate and volunteering to run the next one or two or ten... 

My entire group for putting up with my poor rules knowledge and making me laugh--A LOT 

Everyone who donated prizes.

These gamedays are pretty much the only times I get to play or DM anymore, and I really cherish them.   Thank you to everyone who makes these things possible.  You are all very, VERY cool people.  

Incidently, I think I'll post a few pictures from the gameday in a while.  Give me a day or two and I'll do it once I'm back down at school.

Peace!

Jason/Trev


----------



## Mark (Feb 29, 2004)

Sorry I didn't make it this time.  Glad to hear that most folks had fun.  I look forward to the next one (in June?)

Go get em', Buzz!


----------



## thalmin (Feb 29, 2004)

I'll toss my my (late) thank you's as well. 
Matty, another fine job. Sorry to see you "retire." (as if you get off that easily.)
Thanks to Mark, Joe, and whoever else donated prizes (sorry, I turned around and suddenly more prizes were on the table. I missed who donated them.)
Thanks to the gm's who offered up the entertainment. Thanks to the players who provided the entertainment.
Special thanks to the victims who put up with my attempts to run the minis game. (Sorry, that's Trevs shtick, I know.)
Buzz, thanks for stepping up to take over the organization of the next Game Day.

I had a good time and hope all of you did too. I look forward to doing this again in about 4 months or so.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks to all the players in *Weird Wars* game.  I didn't really expect anyone to have to play the "Little Orphan Girl" but it really added something to the game.  I was glad I had statted her out.    And I think I should have given the "hand grenade of shame" to s100bus--he earned it, just on sheer volume of puns!  

Thanks to Trev for running a fun game.  Yeah, yeah, we crit'ed your monsters a few times and no one died....except when the paladin's head exploded at the end.   

Thanks to our hosts--another fun time in Mount Prospect!

And thanks to Matt for running Game Days.  Now that you're stepping down, you'll have more time to run Synnibarr, right?

Good luck, buzz.  I know you'll do great running the Gamedays and I look forward to the next one!


----------



## buzz (Feb 29, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I won't be heading to another of these unless there are some more open D&D games. Weird War II sounded fun and everything from where I was reading, but it's no my gig (especially with the odd 6-7 people playing!), nor are the D&D Miniatures my deal. I guess that a few of the games didn't show up like they were supposed to or something.



Matt, Curt, and I talked a little bit about this in "debriefing" at the end of the day. It was mentioned that it probably might have been a good idea if some of the games that got cancelled due to lack of sign-ups had been run anyway (or at least their GM's on hand); there were a pretty good amount of walk-ins, so that games that did get run were bursting at the seams with players.

It may be too much of a PITA for the GMs, but maybe next time we'll keep the set number of games per morning/afternoon open, regardless of how many people sign up, to allow more for walk-ins. Once the next planning thread comes around, we can talk more about this.


----------



## buzz (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh, a side note...

I saw a PHB at the Rokugan game (Painfully's?) that had been "upgraded" wth colored tabs. To whomever did this: was this totally DIY, or is there a company actually making tabs for your PHB?  I actually, thoguht it was a pretty neat idea.


----------



## ejja_1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Gameday Aftermath*

All in all a pretty cool gameday, I got to meet a couple more people than I had known before. I was introduced to the wry witicisims of Sir William Ronald, and had victory stolen form me by the formidable Nazzriel ( appologies if a mispell anyones screen name.) I also met his charming friend Sharunna, who I look forward to possibly gaming with one day. 
In the first slot I met William and Nazzriel in minis combat, in a scenario setting that Thalmin had set up for us. The players set up one terrain piece each and an earth elemental was placed in the center of the board, the elemental held a crown that was desired by all three factions.
I played the elven warband, while Nazzriel played the drow and William was the band of human adventurers.
I was lucky enough to almost kill both opposing warbands to a man, yet at the end nazzriel took the elemental down and was able to make it to his exit with the crown. The final three init rolls saved the day for him as my arcane archer and wood elf scrmisher closed in for the kill.
So with 10 hit points left and running for her life Nazzriels Matron was able to claim victory for her clan.

In the second slot Trev showed us the folly of not having a Rogue in the party, as we fell into pit after pit and were stuck with needles and other such nasties. But between William and Alex who was a walk in player, the cleric and paladin of the group kept us healthy. Barrend played a dwarf wizard, who tried to cast spells when us fighter types werent getting in the way. I played a dwarven barbarian who had the sense of a mountain goat, and tracer Bullet played a human fighter with a stinging wit. We were also joined by another walk on player named Greg who also played a fighter, who also added to the fun. We were a dysfunctional party if ever there was one, but all in all it was great fun.

It was a good time and I cant wait to  see you all at the next one, Mark you were missed as was Know The Toe and several others.
Until then,
Ejja_1


----------



## Painfully (Feb 29, 2004)

*OT*



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Oh, a side note...
> 
> I saw a PHB at the Rokugan game (Painfully's?) that had been "upgraded" wth colored tabs. To whomever did this: was this totally DIY, or is there a company actually making tabs for your PHB?  I actually, thoguht it was a pretty neat idea.




Yeah, it was mine.  I started doing this with post-it notes at first, but then I saw these "flags" at an Office Depot store and decided it was worth making it more permanent.  The tabs I use are from Redi-tab, and they come in both short and long shapes.

You'll want a marker that is specifically for marking plastic or glass.  Others tend to wipe off easily even if they are supposed to be permanent.  A CD marking pen (if you make your own CD's with a computer) will work well. 

Anyway, here's a pic for anybody who's curious.  I now return you all to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Painfully (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll throw in my thanks to all the GMs and prize donors.  Got me a cool Gamer's Bag complete with EN World logo, and a PDF from Creative Mountain Games!  The size of the bag just proves I don't own enough dice.  And I got 125GB of room for more PDF's!

Even though things were looking lonely here on the boards for both of the games I signed up for, each game found plenty of players.  It's something for future GMs to keep in mind.  Afternoon walk-ins tend to more numerous.

I am a little disappointed we didn't finish off the nice old granny in the afternoon Rokugan game.  Ordinarily I would give a second chance to anybody old or female before trying to kill them.  She was even polite the whole time we talked with her.  If it weren't for that whole, "turning into a demon" thing, I'd probably ask her to make me some rice cakes.    Bad grandma.  Bad.

The Tales of Wyn'dmere was pretty cool too.  A game within a game.  It wasn't too hard for us to find the pirates, or should I say, it wasn't too hard for them to find us.  A pity that my spyglass was so foggy I had a hard time seeing much [rolled 1's and 3's on my PERCENTILE dice  ].  The dice game is interesting and probably deserves to be sold as a stand-alone product.  Good game!

SGTScott:  Sorry about your game.  I think if we had a third slot I would have given your game a try.  I've been intrigued with some ideas that I see on some of the more recent animes like Ghost in the Shell, or Exile.  There is even a recent Trigun supplement out in stores now.  If you run another BESM game in the future I'll definitely consider it.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 1, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I won't be heading to another of these unless there are some more open D&D games. Weird War II sounded fun and everything from where I was reading, but it's no my gig (especially with the odd 6-7 people playing!), nor are the D&D Miniatures my deal. I guess that a few of the games didn't show up like they were supposed to or something.



I'm an infrequent Chicago Gamedayer, since I have to drive over from Detroit and that usually means at least one night in a hotel.  But having co-chaired the latest Detroit gameday, I have to say that this is a very frustrating trend.  It's not like this is a big con with hundreds of folks sitting around and dozens of gaming tables.  We had all kinds of headaches from no-shows and people who hinted they might come and then didn't.  There's a reason why you sign up in advance for these things; it becomes extremely difficult to plan in such a way that everyone who comes has a good time if you have to count on people that may who up or may not.  We had one guy who was a real trooper who jumped out of a game and offered to run one because of this, and then nobody showed up for his game.  Since he really wanted to play instead of DM, and had the first slot reserved in the game he wanted to play in, a slot which later was taken, I might add, I felt he really got the shaft.

If it were up to me (and it's not, but this is my advice from organizing a similar event) I'd say no to very many (or even any) open games.  It's not hard to sign up in advance, and it makes it phenomenally easier for the organizers.


----------



## buzz (Mar 1, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> If it were up to me (and it's not, but this is my advice from organizing a similar event) I'd say no to very many (or even any) open games.  It's not hard to sign up in advance, and it makes it phenomenally easier for the organizers.



What about games that don't totally fill up?


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 1, 2004)

First, I would like to thank Matt for organizing the gameday and to Curt and the *GREAT* people at Games Plus for being wonderful hosts.

Curt, I enjoyed the miniatures event with you, Nazriel, and the Esteeme Ejja_1.  It was interesting, and I am tempted to get the Miniatures Rulebook.

Trev, do not berate your DMing skills.  I have seen MUCH worse at larger events.  I had a good time, and enjoyed the chance to roleplay a little with the townspeople, while trying to eliminate our opponents.  When you get a chance, can you post some of the photos you took at the Gameday?

Joe G. Kushner:  I am sorry you did not enjoy yourself at the Gameday. Maybe we should have left more events open, even when there were few players signed up.  We always have a fair amount of walk -ins. 



> *Joshua Dyal* wrote:
> 
> If it were up to me (and it's not, but this is my advice from organizing a similar event) I'd say no to very many (or even any) open games. It's not hard to sign up in advance, and it makes it phenomenally easier for the organizers.




I tend to agree, as a DM should have some idea how many people may play in an event.  I have run a few events at EN World Gamedays, and I was able to incorporate walk-ins by just making a few extra characters in advance.  Preparation is important to me as a DM.  I think it is easier to prepare for an event where people preregister than just have an unknown number of people show up for an event.  

Perhaps it might be a good idea to avoid as many event cancellations as occurred this last time.  Do we know how many walk-ins we got during the Gameday?  There may well have been a few other people who came and left.  This is NOT something I want to see at Gamedays.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 1, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> What about games that don't totally fill up?



Those are open by default, right?    That's not an organizational nightmare, that's actually a good thing, if we assume that enough people show up for the game to still make running it worthwhile even if it's not full.

But how do you plan for that?  By artificially limiting the amount of people that sign up?  I think games that have a few open slots are a good thing, but from an organizational standpoint, it just has to come together on its own.  I don't know how you can plan for it and have it work out every time.  You likely either end up with too many games, some of them too small to be viable (our situation in Detroit -- we had to consolidate) or too few games that are really full (as you did in Chicago.)  If there's a solution, I'd love to hear what it is.


----------



## Mark (Mar 1, 2004)

My solution was to make sure that those who signed up in advance were assured of having a game to play.  When I received an Email from JoeGamer that he wouldn't be showing up, I called thalmin (one of the two remaining players in my game) and asked about the possibility of him and jubei joining Trev's game.  When he agreed, I asked Trev about it, and when he agreed, I saw that as the best solution to ensuring they would have a full game and a fun time.

I can't really see a way to help people who aren't even signing up that doesn't leave the people doing the work (DMs and organizers) in a position where they can't comfortably set things up.  Although I sympathize with people whose schedules do not allow them to sign up, I'd have to err to the side of the DMs if it comes down to a choice as to who needs to be accomodated schedule-wise.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 1, 2004)

Don't feel too bad for me amigos.   

I got to drop off some Shadworun books for prizes, pick up a couple of painting guides and catalogs for Warhammer and see what everyone was doing.

From what it sounds like, and what it looked liked on the sign ups, there were a lot more events happening in the afternoon. Bad news for me is that I couldn't stick around past 5 PM and at 2:00 PM, didn't feel like waiting another 1-1.5 until the next round of games to play for an 1-1.5.

That was one good thing about bringing my own group. The first time I showed up, I was able to have another walk in join us and have a good time for everyone.


----------



## buzz (Mar 1, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> But how do you plan for that?  By artificially limiting the amount of people that sign up?



No, I wouldn't want to force GMs to do that. I'm just wondering at what point a decision should be made to cancel a game, as opposed to running it with the assuption that walk-ins will fill the open slots. Is three sign-ups enough? Four?

Four ("WotC standard"  ) seems like a good number to me, with three leaving it up to the GMs discretion. Less than that seems like asking too much of a GM, particularly for morning games, as the odds that there will be a) enough walk-ins and 2) enough of said walk-ins interested in your particular game seem slim. Afternoon games, maybe.

Of course, I think it really comes down to the GM. If someone is willing to run something totally open or, conversely, doesn't want to commit if there are too few sign-ups, I'm not going to force them.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 1, 2004)

The point is, there's no way to effectively plan and organize for walk-ins.  As much as I'd like walk-ins to have great games just waiting for them, in my opinion, they automatically get de-prioritized as a segment.  It's great when it works out for walkins, but when it doesn't, that's what they get for not signing up in advance.


----------



## Reidzilla (Mar 1, 2004)

*About next gameday*

Hey Buzz,

When do you think the next game day is going to be? The reason I am asking is, in the second and third quarter of the year there are a _*lot * _ of major and minor cons going on. If we plan way ahead, we will have the best chance of avoiding con conflicts.  It also will allow lots of time for us to coerce ...err... ask around for more prize support.

I will step up to the plate and volunteer to run any of the following games:
Tales of Wyn D'mere (my RPG)
Conan (OGL/d20)
Dragonstar (d20)
Darwin's World (d20)
Which ever game systems I run, I will hit up (a.k.a. beg, stalk, terrorize) the publisher for prize support. If some of the other GMs do this as well, everybody might walk away with free stuff!

Perhaps we should start a new thread dedicated to the set-up the next game day to assist Buzz and make his transition to coodinator easy.   

What does everybody think?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Mar 1, 2004)

Well it is good to be back.  I am sorry I missed the gameday, but Friday night a friend came and collected my wife and I and handed us plane tickets.  It seems he was eloping and we were invited to go along.  It was a great weekend, but I am a little sad I missed the game day.


I am glad to hear people had a good time.  To pay penance for my unplanned absence, I will run a good mid level (5-7) game of D&D next game day and I still have the pristine unread copy of the signed Dragonlance book.  I may drop this off at Games Plus next time I head out there and have it held for the game day.


----------



## buzz (Mar 1, 2004)

Kung-Futhulhu buddy!



			
				Reidzilla said:
			
		

> When do you think the next game day is going to be?



I'm not sure yet. A lot depends on, as you mention, working around cons, as well as Games Plus' schedule. I have a feeling maybe June, but don't quote me on that. Curt and I only talked very briefly after Game Day about scheduling. I'll touch base with him in the coming weeks.



> Perhaps we should start a new thread dedicated to the set-up the next game day to assist Buzz and make his transition to coodinator easy.



A planning thread will be created, but seeing as the last Game Day ended less than 48 hours ago, we need not rush. 

...and I would definitely be interested in a Darwin's World game. I just bought the book on Saturday.


----------



## Reidzilla (Mar 2, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> Kung-Futhulhu buddy!



"Hi there! I'm Honest Khan, your local Sears & Roebuck representitive!"  
"I'll check my samples kit for a straight jacket launcher."   
"Well, I guess I'll just fertilize the crops then."  



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> A planning thread will be created, but seeing as the last Game Day ended less than 48 hours ago, we need not rush.



Sorry. I am the type of guy who either plans way ahead or waits to the last minute.



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> ...and I would definitely be interested in a Darwin's World game. I just bought the book on Saturday.



One toxic-frosted shovel full of post-apocalypticy goodness coming your way! _Umm_...taste the glow!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Mar 2, 2004)

In regards to walk-ins: I ran a game at one of the Game Days (maybe a year ago, year and a half?) and I planned for possible walk-ins by having more PC's prepped than I expected players; I had 8 or 9 PC's for a slot that was intended for 6 players.  That way, the players got a wider choice of PC's to play, and I had a little space left if an extra person showed up.  

As the Game Day gets more popular, it will become more difficult to fit in walk-ins.  That's a fact of life, and I feel that you need to cater to the folks who sign up rather than the folks who _might_ show up on the day-of.


----------



## Joe Gamer (Mar 2, 2004)

*Apology*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> My solution was to make sure that those who signed up in advance were assured of having a game to play.  When I received an Email from JoeGamer that he wouldn't be showing up, I called thalmin (one of the two remaining players in my game) and asked about the possibility of him and jubei joining Trev's game.  When he agreed, I asked Trev about it, and when he agreed, I saw that as the best solution to ensuring they would have a full game and a fun time.



I just read that my last-minute cancellation led to Mark having to cancel his game.  My cancellation couldn't have been avoided (family emergency) but I would like to apologize to the other players (I apologized to Mark in my email).  I hope that you enjoyed the other games that you joined.


----------



## thalmin (Mar 2, 2004)

Joe Gamer said:
			
		

> I just read that my last-minute cancellation led to Mark having to cancel his game.  My cancellation couldn't have been avoided (family emergency) but I would like to apologize to the other players (I apologized to Mark in my email).  I hope that you enjoyed the other games that you joined.



Accepted. I hear that RL (whatever that is. For me the line gets too blurred.   ) can get in the way of the really important things.


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 3, 2004)

Well I'm finally back on the Boards after my journey to Chicago, and for my part here are some parting remarks:
** Thanks to Barendd and Matty for running the games I had the pleasure to play in this time around.  Both were amusing, quirky, and entirely unique gaming experiences.
** Thanks to Curt for hosting...and for keeping the register open an extra few minutes for my closing purchase .
** I was sorry to have missed you Mark.  I'd hoped that you might meet my pal Jubei, who is an excellent artist and could theoretically offer some of his talents to your future projects.  Besides, it's fun watching you pace alongside the games you're running .
** Kudos to Buzz for offering to run these events going forward.  Good luck, and I shall anxiously await news on the next Gameday.
** As always, it was great meeting some new people and renewing old acquaintances.

And finally...I think that an award for travelling the greatest distance is in order next time out.  Josh and I would both be sitting on a few extra RPG goodies if this had in place for previous events !!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, this was my first game day, and my first time playing in a game outside of my regular group.  So I really had no idea what to expect.

I must say that I was very pleased.

First of all, great place to game.  Nice, big tables with plenty 'o space for papers, binders, snacks, beverages, dice, with room to spare for a battle mat.  (An ENORMOUS mat in my second slot game...)  Oh, and that's not even to mention the fact that on the other side of the swinging door lies the best games store I've seen to date.  So if you had a spare minute or two, great to browse around and pick up some goodies.

Thalmin, buddy, thanks for teaching me the D&D minis in the first slot.  It was very cool and I loved your themed warbands.  Them halflings are pretty tough!  And I'm sure you're looking for input about your elemental twist on the game.  I thought it helped make things interesting, as it gave an additional task and way to win the game.  Over on the other side of the table with the elves, drow, and men the elemental twist allowed for some last second drow heroics and was quite exciting to watch.  Especially since the elves lost...stupid elves.  (No offense, Ejja.)  Again, Thalmin, thanks.

Then came lunch.  Well, what can I say about lunch?  I like food.  So lunch was good.  Even though I hobbled four blocks on crutches for it.  Best bacon cheeseburger down at "Mrs. P and Me's".  I encourage you to check it out when you're in the area...

In the second slot, I had the pleasure to play in Trev's "The Shattered Circle".  I'd like to apologize to Trev for our group's disfunctional ways.  We really had trouble staying on track.  But I'm pretty sure we all had a lot of fun.  And I think we had the youngest gamer I've ever seen at the table.  I believe his name was Alex and I think he was only 10 years old, right?  (Good to get 'em started young.)  So thanks, Trev. I hope we didn't disappoint too much, and I hope you had fun with it too!

Oh, and I'm still waiting for my underground mule...

I think my favorite facet of the game day is you folks.  It was a lot of fun to meet some new people and just goof around and game.  I look forward to it again next time.

Thanks, all!


----------



## ejja_1 (Mar 4, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Over on the other side of the table with the elves, drow, and men the elemental twist allowed for some last second drow heroics and was quite exciting to watch.  Especially since the elves lost...stupid elves.  (No offense, Ejja.)  Again, Thalmin, thanks.




Non Taken, though im a bit confused as to why you and floyd have such a problem with elves but not drow elves. I mean if you gonna discriminate against a race, shouldnt you discriminate against them all dark or light skinned. I mean cmon, shouldnt you be an equal opportunity racist?
( no offense meant to anyone, all in good humor.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 4, 2004)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Non Taken, though im a bit confused as to why you and floyd have such a problem with elves but not drow elves. I mean if you gonna discriminate against a race, shouldnt you discriminate against them all dark or light skinned. I mean cmon, shouldnt you be an equal opportunity racist?
> ( no offense meant to anyone, all in good humor.)




hehehe..the key is to be racist against everything...  

And since you mentioned it...fine, I'll pick on the drow too.

It's all just in good fun and elves make for a nice target, what with their narcissistic ways...

And Trev...still waiting for the underground mule...


----------



## Nazriel (Mar 4, 2004)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> hehehe..the key is to be racist against everything...
> 
> And since you mentioned it...fine, I'll pick on the drow too.
> 
> It's all just in good fun and elves make for a nice target, what with their narcissistic ways...




Well that's not smart, making enemies of all races of Elf. Next Gameday, Ejja and I will want to have a "word or two" with you, Tracer...


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 5, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Well that's not smart, making enemies of all races of Elf. Next Gameday, Ejja and I will want to have a "word or two" with you, Tracer...




Ahhh, yes...in the words of the immortal Ash..."Come get some."

I welcome the challenge...

Just wish the next gameday was sooner.  It was fun!

And Trev...still waiting for that underground mule.  (I think I'll end every post I make in this thread that way until and underground mule is produced.)


----------



## ejja_1 (Mar 5, 2004)

*That would be pretty damn cool*

A fatal fourway with the bands Thalmin made, no special rules for victory just limitless slaughter. Im up for that and more, heck maybe even throw in a special "prize" to make it interesting. Say everyone involved buys a booster, harbinger or dragoneye or whatever. Winner takes all four boosters, thats a hell of a prize and the losers are only out like what maybe 12.00 with tax?
Sounds like one slot locked for next game day.
Or we could all buy a booster when we get there, open em up and duke it out with whatever is in the booster.
Thalmin I think you may have gotten some more people hooked on this mini thing, you shameless pusher you.


----------



## Nazriel (Mar 5, 2004)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Thalmin I think you may have gotten some more people hooked on this mini thing, you shameless pusher you.




That's Thalmin, the conniving game store owner.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 5, 2004)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> That's Thalmin, the conniving game store owner.



He is a sneaky--yet thoroughly charming--little devil isn't he.  That conniving bastard is concerned with nothing but increased sales.  No wonder we come back.... 

Thalmin, I'm glad your store is very far away from me.  I'd be spending a lot of time and money in there otherwise.  I'm very sorry I missed out on the minis fun too...though really, my second slot players wouldn't have had much fun without me converting stuff.  Though really, you hardly encountered anything that I worked on furiously that morning to convert....bastards!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 5, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Though really, you hardly encountered anything that I worked on furiously that morning to convert....bastards!



We aim to please!


----------



## ejja_1 (Mar 5, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I'm very sorry I missed out on the minis fun too...though really, my second slot players wouldn't have had much fun without me converting stuff.  Though really, you hardly encountered anything that I worked on furiously that morning to convert....bastards!




Yes, while gaming in the first slot we all planned on the best way to annoy our dm. It seems to have gone off without a hitch,I think were ready for Clover now guys!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 5, 2004)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Yes, while gaming in the first slot we all planned on the best way to annoy our dm. It seems to have gone off without a hitch,I think were ready for Clover now guys!





Hey now, don't think I'll let you annoy Clover....

...without me that is


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 7, 2004)

Thought I really didn't do a wonderful job as a photographer (and completely forgot to take any pictures of the second slot) here's a few snapshots of the gameday!

https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/jjambros/www/Pix/2-28-04Gameday


----------



## buzz (Mar 8, 2004)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Thought I really didn't do a wonderful job as a photographer (and completely forgot to take any pictures of the second slot) here's a few snapshots of the gameday!



All that really matters is that you got a really solid pic of the Hand Grenade of Shame(tm). Good work!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 8, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> All that really matters is that you got a really solid pic of the Hand Grenade of Shame(tm). Good work!




LOL - that's one of the first things I noticed, too.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 8, 2004)

buzz said:
			
		

> All that really matters is that you got a really solid pic of the Hand Grenade of Shame(tm). Good work!




It was a hand grenade of shame?  How could I resist?


----------

